# Poor Responder....part 5



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home  

Lots of love and luck to you all


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hello i'm first!!!!!!!!!!! 
Good luck Rooz and Skywalker today lol xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Carole69 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi,

Pretty new to the site, if you have any advice would really really appreciate it. 

I had an abandaned cycle earlier this year due to low response. My FSH had been high but has since stabalised @ 10 (I have been having acupuncture weekly which I feel has helped) this enabled me to start a SP 17 June. I have 4/5 follicles and they plan to do EC tomorrow. 

I understand this is very poor and want to go with my eyes wide open.

Anybody help??   

Thanks Carole xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Carole and Welcome!  
4-5 follies isn't bad on this thread - you stand a good chance of getting 4-5 eggs.    When your FSH is high you aren't going to get as many eggs as other people so don't compare yourself. You may not have such a high chance as if you had 15 eggs but you still have a good chance and you know what they say -it only takes one!  


Nicki


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Carole!

I agree - 4-5 is pretty good, and you never know - Odette had two in one follie!
Hopefully they're good, strong eggs - after all you'd rather have them than hundreds of duds.

Well done on getting your FSH down. Have you tried DHEA? A couple of us are on that.

Hey Nicks, gardening guru! How's the incubating?

xxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Mirra - feeling OK so far today   Had some strange pain in tummy last night that woke me up, also had some on Sunday evening a bit like it.    Hoping it is a sign of something   Off shopping in a min.  Looks like its about to p*ss down.  
NDub


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

Morning girls - good luck for the egg collections.

Carole - i only had 6 follies and got 6 eggs of which 4 fertilised and 2 put back in and my FSH is much higher than yours, so 4/5 is fine - take it a step at a time.  Me and DH referred to each step as a little victory and found that helped. 

I think the madness is truly starting now only 6 days to go.  I had 1 tiny spot of red blood last night and started to think bad and good things, by this morning I was starting to think i'd imagined it!!!!!  Didn't sleep well at all so really tired and a bit grumpy.  Went for accupuncture and just ended up feeling shafted that it cost £65 for 45 mins and she clattered about in the room so much i didn't even get a rest.

Nicki - how are you doing, you seem remarkably sane to date?

take care all


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hee! So annoying when your 'relaxing' therapy just... isn't.
I went for acupuncture once, and I was sitting there in my pants as the guy said, 'So... you're a journalist. You like poking your nose in other people's business?'
Yeah, relaxing.

The madness just spirals from here on it, Kirstie! Hideous, isn't it?

Nicks, my ovaries started boiling when I was on stimms! Are yours warm?

xx


----------



## Carole69 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi everyone, thanks for responding! It feels so nice to talk to people who are going through the same issues (I feel a bit less like a freak!) 

Whats DHEA?? I will try anything that might help.

I have had fantastic experience with my acupuncturist. She is truly wonderful and totally supportive. Providing I get some embies she will come with me to the imlpant which has previously had great results with. I think like anything 1 bad experience can spoil things.

We are having ICSI, DH had a vasectomy - any experiences anyone wants to share?!?

Thanks again xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Me too! My Dh had a vasectomy 15 years ago, and I am having the menopause at 34. But we're going to get pg, so there!  

DHEA is a steroid hormone unlicensed here, but you can order it from the states from www.agestop.com
It's meant to turn back the hands of time on your ovaries! My cons at the Lister said try it, when I asked her - she said it can't do me any harm for a few months, and may do some good.

xx


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

Feel so nauseous that I can't eat my lunch (definitely not normal), it can't be possible to get nausea this early can it, it's only 9 days post EC, 6 days post ET - help! 

Perhaps i've just eaten something funny or i really am going nuts but I feel really odd - what do you all think?


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

been busy these last few weeks but have always checked the boards for all your news.

I have a question - 

I want to go aboard for my next tx but don't want to wait for my follow up with my last failed cycle at the hammersmith.  

Do you think that's ok to do?  Is it avisable?

odettex


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Odette - good to hear from you.   I wouldn't have thought it would make any difference after all I'm sure you have made your mind up to keep trying so what does it matter about Hammersmith? Are you paying or private?  You can still go ahead with abroad treatment, have your appt in UK and ask to wait for a bit before you try again here. Hope that makes sense!
Kirst - its the madness!!   Fingers crossed its morning sickness  
NW


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Carole  most of us including me would be over the moon with 4-5, i had an extra one they didn't know about 2, so you never know could be more!! Good luck!
Odette i think as long as you get your notes and take them with you it should be fine! 
Kirstie not sure what that can be can you get sickness that early?
Miranda my DHEA came today but was at work so will have to collect tom! Feel nervous about taking it!!!! How many do i take a day?
Hi Nicki funny pains sound good!!!!
Any news from EC's??
 to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Carole69 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hiya,

You see this is the problem I didn't know whether to be bitterly dissapointed or thankful I had at least got some.....we will see tomorrow!!!!

This is the good thing about these forums it helps you put things into perspective (until the drugs kick in!!) and then nothing is in perspective....

Lots of   &    for all those imminent EC's

XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I see you had a cancelled cycle earlier in the year, did you have some response then? xx


----------



## Carole69 (Jun 19, 2007)

I had some response but my left ovary didn't do anything at all. I had 4 but 1 became null & void because they gave me 2 extra days of drugs to leave the smaller ones to grow. They didn't want to go ahead to see if I had a better response on another cycle as they had no history to go on.

So here I am again not that much better off, but fingers crossed. I am going for my last acupuncture tonight before my EC tomorrow!!!

What's with you at the moment? Where abouts on the merry-go-round are you?

XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Are you on long or short protocol?
I had IVF had seven eggs which went on to a bfp but misscarried about 8.5 wks.  I have endo and had surgery so they said that was a good response considering. So went for second round recently and basically no response so they abandoned it and were as shocked as we were.  So now awaiting AF so can check FSH to see if it has risen a lot, the last one was 8.6 so nothing too bad there. But that was last sept so need to see if its changed a lot since then!!!!!!! So basically waiting which is all us girls ever do really isn't it!!  xxx


----------



## Carole69 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hiya,

I did short protocol, high dose so this is as good as i'm going to get I think. My FSH was 10. 

Praying your lack of response was a 'blip' lots of luck &  for your next test.

XX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Me to and thanks!   Best of luck for tomXXX


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

thought i'd better post on the new pages so the thread comes up when i click on 'show new replies to your posts'   

Nicki - still struggling through the  2WW ??  I've noticed you have forgotten about me when saying   to everyone  

Carole, good luck with your EC.  I only got 4 eggs and 3 fertilized, so it can be done - fingers crossed for you.

I've got my '20 week' scan tomorrow - am getting nervous and imagining all kinds !!  Will have to do some ironing tonight to take my mind off it   

I can't go anywhere tonight as picked up all the grout and adhesive and bits for the new bathroom on my way home from work and DH won't be home until late to unload the car.  Its only a small car and all the extra weight is really noticable.  DH is away on a course but is popping home a few nights.  Wonder if he'll be home on friday when i pick the tiles up   


Pin x


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh Pin     I'm sorry   I forgot you are still there in the background!  Wow 20 week scan already   I'm sure it will be fine.  Ironing sounds good. Hope you didn't lift anything into the car! I am a bit like that at the moment but I did have to dig my own potatoes for tea tonight as DH is away  
Rooz - hope everything is OK hun.  We are thinking about you.   Presume you will have had egg collection +/- laparoscopy today so maybe you are a bit pooped? Let us know soon  
Carole -   for tomorrow! 

NW


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura hows your head today?  xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

HI All,

Merse - Thanks for asking... still no better.  Go tsome migraine tablets today so they are heloing.  Still no AF.  God knows whats happening with my hormones at the moment.  

Anyway just a quick one as need to try to type some reports for tomorrow.

Flooz -    Hope your feeling ok... can't wait to hear how you got on.  

Nicks - when will the peeing begin? Have you decided?

Pin - Are you going to find out the sex tomorrow? Good luck although sure you don't need it.. I guess you don't have to have the dildo cam anymore?  Never mind sure you'll get another go one day!!  

Mirra - Hows you?  Hows the book coming along?

Carole - Hello and welcome.... good luck tom.  

Kerry - how are you now your home? Is the sun still shining?  

XX


----------



## lena (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi girls!

I am a good friend of Skywalker and am posting on her behalf as she's not having a good time at all.

Today for her was crap.  They didnt get any eggs. So this cycle is completely bust for them.  They are feeling a bit delicate understandably.  Skywalker's also v sore from the whole physical ordeal.

She'll be back on sometime but wants to let you all know what's happening with her and thanks to all of you for your support.

I dont know what to say to you all or her about this whole thing: its so awful that this has happened to such a lovely couple on top of all the other poop that has happened in the past to them.

Lots of love and kisses go to both Skywalker and her DH
xox


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Lena, thanks for letting us know. So sorry to hear Skywalkers news send my love to her and her DH and let her know we are here when shes ready   xxxx 
Laura sorry your head isn't betta hopefully migraine tablets will do the trick xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, that is awful - I'm so sorry.  
What a nightmare of expectation and crushing disappointment this all is.

I do hope you're feeling less sore soon, Sky. The blow will take a while to get over, but we're here for you when you want to come back.

Thanks for letting us know Lena.

Send Sky a huge   from us all.

xxxxx

Laura, the book's coming along great. I've got 33,223 words down!!! I only started it last Monday and all - it's like this was welling up inside me for so long it's just itching to get down.

Hey, Pin! Glad to hear things are progressing smoothly - good luck for the scan!

Rooz, me lil flooz - how did it go?

Merse, have you been doing loads to get your FSH looking spiffy? It should be ok though, given your last reading, eh?

Carole - I have a lazy left ovary, too! I think mine's compromised by being close to a twist in my colon that flares up.

Odette - lovely to have you back! Good to hear you're thinking abroad - I don't think it matters about the follow-up necessarily, as they'll treat you differently abroad anyway. Are you thinking of Jinemed at all?

I wouldn't know if it's too early for sickness Kirstie! Never too early for a bona fide preggers sign I'd say...  

Nicks - how's the revision going? Can you tell me something? These little orange daisy-type things have sprung up in my lawn and I think they're a protected wildflower. Can I mow? It's going to look a bit scruffy otherwise!

So sorry again, Sky - I can't imagine how sad and angry you're feeling.  

xxxx


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

Evening all!

Sky - really sorry about your news!!

Rooz- hope you're OK?

Nicki - how is the madness going - not long to go!!

So turns out I hadn't imagined the spot of blood last night as it's just happened again, hoping it's not AF starting early, seems unlikely as it normally starts brown not red, so trying to think it's a +ve and maybe implantation - maybe wishful thinking! 

Mira - can't believe you've written so much so quickly. Thanks for the +ve spin, thought afterwards maybe its the cyclogest rather than ridiculouly early pregnancy nausea

Too many uncertainties and questions eh

take care


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

It's too early for AF Kirst! Your AF isn't due for a week yet, anyway, because of the date of egg collection, which is your ovulation. I think you may have implantation bleeding, by the timing - that would be about right for implantation.
So -think positive and you'll be great!

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

Kirstie - I echo Miranda, too early for AF.  Sounds  

Skywalker - so sorry to hear your news  

Nicki - Hope you're not going too made in the 2ww

Roozie - where are you?  Hope you're ok.

The first AF after tx is grim   - it's day 8 and it's still not over!

Have a good day everyone.

emmax


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Mine was really short, Emma! Just black and gungy. TMI? Me?  
I'm feeling on the cusp of another though, a couple of weeks later. We shall see.

Sky, are you feeling well enough to talk to us yet?

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Kirstie sounds positive to me!! 
Miranda haven't done anything about trying to bring down FSH apart from wheatgrass (which hasn't come yet!) don't know what else i can do?  
Emma hope AF's on its way out!!
Me still no AF!!!!!!!!!!! 
Any news from our EC's? 
 to everyone else xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

Carol69 - Probably a little late, but good luck with ec today


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

I AM MELTING!!

It has been over 40 every day since I got back from the UK.  Its really getting on my nerves.

My DH is really ill at the moment he has got a trapped nerve in his back and cant move so I am running around after him which is really getting me down (is that a really bad thing to admit)??  He had a text yesterday telling him that he was going to Afghan today!!  He had to get the Dr to phone the Army and say there was no way he could go but Im sure as soon as he is better he will be whisked away!

I think my AF has stopped now.  Still dont understand why I had one after taking the injections to stop them!

Hi Pin glad to hear from you at last.  I cant believe you are at 20 weeks already.  I would have been there too if my cycle had worked - it makes me sad.  I cant imagine being pg in this heat tho!!

Hi to everyone.

Speak soon
Kerry
xxx


----------



## skywalker (Aug 8, 2006)

hello,

thank you lena for posting for me - you are a great friend  

thank you for all the lovely messages and support.  we took a gamble and when ahead with yesterdays ec.  it was horrificly painful (prob due to my adhesions) and they kept giving me pain relief so i am very sore today.  the one ovary that had reacted came up with nothing - cells in one, fluid in another and the third kept bouncing away from her so she said it was too dangerous to continue with it (she did get a second option from another consultant).  the consultant spoke to us later - my second ovary which was missing is there stuck in place to something and she suspects it may have lost it's blood supply (also prob due to my ectopic surgery).  the other ovary seems to have cysts (it was always the bad one) and she doesn't know if i would response to higher doses of drugs.  this could be the end of the road for us.  i'm not sure how to continue and whether it's worth it to be honest.  dh has taken this very badly - worst than i thought he would have.  i suppose i always had this at the back of my mind.

sorry for the long post
skywalker


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Christ Sky, it's no wonder you feel poorly, on top of all the grief.

It's always a gamble, this tx, so while it doesn't make it any better there are other people who've had empty follicles and gone on to have eggs in another tx.

Of course, it's up to you whether you carry on or not.
I sind the 'Moving on and accepting' board really useful - if you don't feel as if you belong there you're ready to give it one more shot, I think.
I've said 'three goes' to myself and hope I manage to stick to it if all else fails - that's not counting the abandoned cycle of course!

In a few days you'll start to feel stronger either way - it's not the time to make decisions until you start feeling anything other than numb.

Take heart - we've all been very low and bounced back - you will too. We recommend wine on this board! Get a bottle and some chocolate and nibbles - do all the things you can't do when you're having tx, like dye your hair.

It WILL get lighter, this leaden feeling, I promise.

xxxx


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

Oh Sky you poor thing i'm so sorry you must be devastated and really sore!! 

Thanks for the support and +ve vibes girls it was nice to have a bit of feeling +ve time while it lasted. Unfortunately I don't think it's implantation bleeding I think it's irritation verging on thrush (tmi I know) from the cyclogest.  Will change the entry method for a few days and see if it gets better - has anyone else had problems with the pessaries?  Ringing the nurses today to see if I can use canesten if it doesn't improve.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I found it better rear entrance, Kirstie! Just that momentary panic as it goes in, but no mess...


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

thanks Mirra - spoke to the nurses apparantly it's a common reaction and it's fine to use canestan pessaries (no not more!!)


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Sky you poor thing try to give yourself some time for your body and mind to recover. You will feel betta but it just takes time! 
I've got my wheat grass and DHEA (sky were you taking this?) can anyone tell me how many of each to take? Also is there anything else i can do to reduce FSH?   xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Merse!

I was advised 75mg - that's two 25mg tablets in the morning with food, and one at night with food.
I haven't been taking the evening oves, because I don't know what effect they're having - I've had a funny tummy and funny heads and wonder if it's that.

It may not be, but I've reduced the dose to see if it has an effect. Hum - FSH can be lowered wityh a few things, I think! Agnus castus and black cohosh I've heard mentioned, but they are drugs to help the menopause, so do a search before buying them. They're available at Holland and Barrett etc.

Reflexology, acupuncture and relaxation help too. I'm never sure whether to treat myself as if I have high FSH, because I don't!
But my AMH indicates I do...
Weird body.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

my body never seems to play ball either!!! Will try just morning dose as i'm sill a bit nervous about taking it!!!!!!! I'll try the wheatgrass and was going to start acupuncture when find out levels and find out if and when i can go again!! As for relaxation not good at that as always got this lot on my mind!!!!!!!!!  xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

Sky   Miranda and Merse have said some very wise words (especially the advice about chocolate and wine   ).  Did they say anything about asperating the cysts before trying more tx?  Did your consultant advise against having another tx?  It could always be worth having a second opinion.  I know it probably doesn't feel like it at the moment, but time is a great healer.  It may be worth getting some counselling for you and dh - it's certainly something I'm looking into.

I'm also taking DHEA - am really worried though as have read on the internet that side effects include permanent deepening of the voice!  Has anyone else read this, or god forbid, experienced it?  I also have acu and find it really relaxing - research shows that people who have acu & ivf have higher success rates, although obviously not in my case!  

Carol - hope ec went well.

Kirstie - stop all those negative thoughts   and keeping thinking PUPO


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls just a quickie as I have a report to write for the morning...

Sky -   I know for now you just want to curl and hate everything but things will seem brighter very soon so hang in there, as the girls said treat yourself.. a few glasses of wine and choc always help..(not sure about treating yourself to a hair dye??!!).  But when youa re ready to think ahead then maybe suggest that you have a lap to have a bit of a tidy up in there.. maybe they can release your other ovary? I sympathise with the painful EC, I have lots of adhesions too from ep surgery and so mine was pretty grim too. I am having surgery in August to remove the adhesions and whats left of my tubes as they are a bit manky and affecting my chances.  Also people do react very differently and there are lots of different protocols to think about.  When your ready we will give you a online consultation free of charge!!!    Take good care of yourself and whatever you decide to do we will all be here for you.

Everyone else.... I'll be back for personals later..


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls!
Sky - I am so sorry to hear your news.  Hope you are holding it together.  It will get better some day and you can make new plans  
Flooz - worried now.  Any news? Carole was it your EC today - hope all went well.  
LB   ticker nearly down to 2 months now - it has moved after all 
KJ - still too hot?!   
Pinny - hope scan was OK today.  
Merse,Mirra, Emma chic-choc- hope pill popping going OK - what's with the half dose then?   I had no side effects whatsoever (growls in a very deep voice!   )
Kirstie - hang in there fellow mad woman.   
Did my exam today.   Went ok but overall a stressful day.  Glad its done. Did a question on potato blight you'll be pleased to know!   Still feeling fairly sane actually and not had time to think about anything today.  Not even tempted with an early test -very unusual with me.  Off to Centre Parcs tomorrow night so not sure if I will post  
DH due back in a min   Might watch that crappy fertility program tonight for a bit of a laugh!
Love to Pammie, Oddette and anyone I have missed  

Nicks x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicks - yes nearly down to under 2 months!!!!    You can talk... your 2 ww has lasts months!!! Surely you should be showing now and ready to give birth by the time your ticker comes arounds to test day!!!! Oh you must post at the weekend!! Or you can text me with your updates!!


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Hiya everyone,

Thanks for all your  . Sorry to have been elusive the last couple of days - sounds as tho' lots has been happening on here. I got home from London at midnight last night & pretty much haven't left my bed until now, was absolutely pooped. After the alarmist call i had on Monday about my LH surge, Tuesday's scan showed that ovulation was "imminent", as had fluid in that area which apparently is a strong indicator, so i was truly crapping myself Tues eve when i was staying at my sis's ready for Wednesday's GIFT. They told me i'd probably have quite acute pain if i did start to ovulate and to let them know, but thankfully my follies made it through Tues. night without spilling their beans. They dildo'ed me first thing Wed. morning and confirmed i still had 5 good sized ones -  2 may have been lost - but they went ahead with GIFT as originally planned. Good news was they retrieved 5 eggs, 3 have been put back in to mingle with DH's sperm and 2 were left to fertilise outside. Op itself went OK tho' had big problems peeing after the GA.  Nicks, i'm sure you see this all the time?! Everyone else on the ward had gone home after their EC's (i was the only GIFT patient) so pressure was on for me to pee before they could let me go. Nightmare! I finally managed a few drops by about 6pm after hot taps galore, so off we went, me foolishly thinking i'd do a proper big pee en route back to Basingstoke. But my bladder wasn't having any of it and i was pretty soon feeling like i'd burst- so after some serious swear words we ended up at Kingston A&E, having 2 1/2 pints drained out of me!! Could have done without that obviously but importantly, we had a call this morn.telling us that the 2 eggs left over both fertilised abnormally.  Each had been fertilised by 2 sperm which i had no idea could happen - so bitter sweet news i s'pose. It shows at least that DH's sperm are v eager to do the job but not sure what it says about my eggs??- too submissive? So just got to hope that GIFT does the trick and the eggs they put back inside don't follow suit...i'm just going to take it v easy the next few days anyway and will them to fertilise and implant normally. Am also quite sore with the stitches, so a good excuse to loll around in bed and do v little..!

.......wow, that was a touch long, sorry everyone, but you did ask!! Enough me news i think.

Skywalker - i've been catching up on all your posts and was so sorry to read your news. As the others have said, time will surely make a difference to how you feel about the whole tx thing. Once your's and DH's heads have had a chance to clear and get over the recent blow, you'll feel stronger and more able to plan ahead. Just give yourselves some time, and please try not to feel too miz. We're all with you.  

Carole, hope your EC went smoothly today - look forward to some +ve news. We've had the same no. of follies pretty much so i expect you'll also have had a few good eggies to play with. Really hope so. 

PUPO girlies - can imagine how hard it must be getting but not TOOO long to go now is it so hang in there. Nicks, your embies must be loving all those fresh veg from your garden anyway!! Are you absolutely sure you're not Felicity Kendall in disguise? Would explain the IVF, as she/you must be about 60 now!!!  When do you test? Kirstie, you're Tuesday i think so are you the day before? You going to be good and resist the   sticks until then??

Nic68 - good luck with Friday's scan. It's incredibly hard not to fret about it i know, but alot could have changed by Friday since your last one. One of my follies grew from about 10mm to 18mm in just 2 days between scans towards the later stages so try to stay +ve about them until then hun'. If you can get any on LP you're doing brilliantly! If it came to it (& hopefully not becasue this time you could get the one you need)  and you did SP another time with no D/R ing, you might see a surprising differnce in follie numbers.    

here....Merse (AF yet??) , LB, (that head behaving yet?) Mirrra, Emma,  KJ, Pin, here's a great big smacker for you all.   Wow, we're quite a crowd here now, it's great!!   

Rooz xx

PS. Emma... Dr. S's hair!! Never really had contact with him before but he did my op. - it's quite amusing, he's def. a bit smooth. Hope the moving plans are going ok... 4 years, wow!! How exciting. I loved HK when i visited, quite a cool place. You certainly won't get bored there!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Flooz - Head better thanks and AF is here so off to get bloods done tom.  Sound like your eggs are loose floozi eggs.. 2 sperm.. really!!    I think all that means is 2 sperm go in at the same time, normally when a sperm goes in the egg shuts its walls down to stop others going in and so i think sometime 2 go in at the same time.  Either that or your eggs are kinky and fancy being spit roasted!!   Enjoy your lolling about.    Come on little eggs and sperm lets get it together!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2007)

Rooz - glad you're ok, we were all starting to get worried as we hadn't heard from you.  It sounds like you've had an eventful couple of days though.  I can remember after my lap & dye I had to pee with the taps on full throttle...it took me ages.  Wow, three eggs & your dh's eager sperm - could you be up for triplets??!!   When's your test date?  So potentially you could have had 7 eggs, if the 2 other follies hadn't been lost - that's great for a poor responder  

I agree about Dr S being smooth, he flashes his colgate smile quite a lot too.  At our follow up on Mon he seemed more interested in dh's job in HK than my failed tx.  He told us he'd never been to HK before but was keen to go - hope he wasn't angling for an invite!  His hair would melt in the heat  

Anyway, glad you're ok.  Lots of         coming your way.

emmax

Ps.  Nicki - my voice still hasn't broken but am not upping my DHEA to 3 a day just in case


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Rooz glad you are ok, it sounds like a nitemare!!  You've got 3 on board though so thats good news!!   No sandwhich making for a while!! 
Carol how did it go today? 
Nic68 good luck for tom 
Still no AF for me really ******* me off now!!!! 
Nicki, Kirstie not long now!!!!  
 to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Just a quickie to say hi Rooz, sorry you had such a traumatic time   Urinary retention is no fun, thankfully fairly rare. Might have been due to opiate pain killers? Glad you are home and better now.  Hope those 3 are getting spit-roasted as we speak (nice term LB   ) No seriously lets hope they are just letting one nice boy home for a coffee  


NW


----------



## Carole69 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I didn't post yesterday as I was feeling sore and bloated, went to bed early with a hot water bottle.

They got 3 eggs.... am waiting for the phone call today as to what state they are in after mixing with DH little swimmers!!! Sooo scared, I know it's such a slim chance?!?!?


Skywalker, I'm so sorry for your diappointment, look after each other   we are all thinking about you.

Hope you are all good today and feeling positive....It's hard sometimes isn't it.

Take care xxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Carole - well done hun'  I have everything crossed for you that you'll get a +ve 'phone call. You may have heard by now...       

LB - spit roasted indeed!!  Think you must be right about the floozyish eggs tho! Here's hoping the 3 inside are a little less ****ty.Glad your AF has arrived... you having FSH done today then??

Nicks - doubt you'll see this as you're probably breathing in lots of lovely fresh air at CentreParks. If you do tho', i'm sending you oodles of   for the next few days, in prep. for your BFP. (Oh, and typical i had to have urinary retention if, as you say, it's fairly rare. I'm certainly relishing every pee i do now anyway!!)

Kirstie - likewise, hope you're keepig a lid on the madness today?! Also hope the old Canesten's doing the trick!   

Nic68 - sending you lots of +ve thought too. I really hope the scan shows some good follie growth.  

Emma, your comment about Dr. S's melting hair did tickle me!!! You're so right about his overly polished grin too. DH and I almost had to chuckle at one point when he was chatting to us before the op. That said, he was extrewmely nice, if a little slow to communicate things back to us. Noone came and told us how the op went until nearly 3 hours afterwards. One of the nurses just came over and said "oh, i'm so glad it was a +ve outcome", to which we replied, "oh, was it?!!"

Hi to everyone else... Merse, any news on AF yet? (sorry, you're prbably fed up people asking by now!  ) I seem to remember mine took a good 4 weeks to show up after the cancelled cycle. How long's it been now?

Mirra - how's the book going? Sounds like you're racing through it.. that Booker nomination may still be poss!

Offf to get one of my "wounds" redressed later - the one below my belly button is still quite open and oozing some blood. Hmmmn, nice!

Rooz xx

PS. Does anyone know if it's ok to continue taking Spirulina after ET stage? Thanks..


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi carol,well done on 3 eggs!  Any news on how they have done yet? 
Rooz glad you are peeing normally again!  How are your wounds?  No idea on spirulina, whats it for? Still no AF its been 5.5 wks!!!! 
Nicks and Kirstie  
Nic hope scan went well 
 to everyone else xxxxx


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

Afternoon all!  Now on hols and all of next week - enjoying it already - hurrah!  Going for double penetration tonight with canestan and cyclogest - first time for everything!!  Yesterday though i was pregnant as someone opened a bag of salt and vinegar McCoys behind me on the train (not a flavour that normally offends) and I nearly barfed.  Today feeling not pregnant but OK about it - only 3 1/2 days to go before i'll find out though - if I can wait that long - I think i might crack by Sunday/Monday. I know I shouldn't given they told me to test 14 days post EC which is quite early anyway - anyway will be packing all 6 tests to take with me!!

We've got a hot tub at the villa and can't even bloody use it and I suppose unpasturised cheese is of the menu as well as all that lovely rose, at least for the first part of the holiday - although of course all worth it if I get BFP - mind you bet the French don't pay any heed to all that nonsense.

Rooz - sounds like you've had a right old drama you poor thing, bladders are my area, so with Nicki we've got you covered.  3 on board is great lets hope those little swimmers do their damndest and stop being so greedy!!

Nicki - I really really hope it's good news for you this weekend, can't wait to hear your news - emjoy the break and try and relax, i know it's hard.

Crole - good news with those 3 little eggs - fingers crossed for you for good news today!

Merse - you poor thing I've never gone that long without one - does it make you feel really bloated and do you get extended PMT or is it just the wait that's getting to you?

Anyway mum came to stay last night - she bought me a lovely bunch of flowers just now and then realised i'm going away tommorow so i made her take them home with her - lovely thought though and nice to get a cup of tea in bed.
take care


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Sky I am so sorry to hear your news. This IF can be so cruel I can only imagine how devastated you must be. I felt cheated I never got to EC last time, at least even though my first IVF was bfn I felt like I had had a proper go. Have you considered DE , I think thats our way forward if this next IVF fails.

Roozie - even though you have had a rough time of it I am so relieved you got to EC. I have just been catching up on about a week of posts and I really thought you had ovulated early when the posts stopped. Sorry to hear the two embies fertilised abnormally and you had to go to A & E. Sending loads and loads of positive vibes your way for your three eggs.

Carole - fingers crossed it was good news today for your three.

Nicki and Kirstie - its getting so close - I hope and pray your dreams come true.

Nic68 - hope todays scan went ok. I am at the QE and although I love the unit and they get good results overall they don't specialise in poor responders. 

Hope everyone else is well.

Pam x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

hello girlies!

Rooz - sorry to hear you were a water balloon after your op. Sounds awful. But good you have three eggs in there. One of ours fertilised abnormally too - I wondered what would happen?

Laura - how's your poor old head? Hope you're feeling a little sprightlier. 

Kirstie - sounds nasty, the old double penetration! you'll be the cottage cheesiest of them all!   
Now be careful with testing early, as the HCG trigger shot can stay in your blood for up to 14 days - no testing before the last but one day, I make that! A girl on the other board tested early and got a positive followed by a negative, and another one tested early and got a negative followed by a positive - so stressful! Don't do it!!!  

Pam - hello again! 

Argh, Merse - that's a long time to wait for auntie to arrive! darn woman - where IS she when you need her?

Well done on getting three eggs Carole! That's great. I hope fertilisation has gone well.

Kerry - are you still melting?

Pin - good luck with the scan!

Emma - glad to hear you're not wearing a full beard yet! I have quite a low voice anyway - hope that doesn't happen to me!

Sky - how are you bearing up sweetie? 

Odette - hello! have you looked at the Jinemed board yet?

Nicks, PUPO lady! How are things? How was Center Parcs?

xxxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Miranda

Yes I have had a look at the Jinemed board - seen your posts.

However I have an appointment booked on the 17th July for IVI Barcelona and I've looking forward to it very much.

Have you an appointment yet?  

odettex


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No - I'm not going to do that till August I think. Can't get time off work till the end of September, so I'm not rushing. Do you absolutely have to go over for an initial consultation? Can they not just take your notes and book you in and do the first one when you're starting?

Seems such a pain to have to go all that way for an hour's appt.

I've emailed the clinic and they've asked me to get an antral follicle count, as my AMH and FSH don't match up. I'm struggling with that at the mo! I'll have to go back to the clinic I complained about to have it, unless I schlep a bit futher for one.

It feels miles better just to get the show back on the road again, doesn't it?

xxxxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Miranda

They need to assess what protocol to do before treatment starts (bloods, sperm test etc), I will also take my hospital notes - I will probabably start end of Aug-beginning of Sept.

The reason I am eager to start is I have two months holiday and I think that if I am going to do IVF this is the best time for me, even thought I know I have only just had a cycle.

odette


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

ok... I've read all your posts and have so much to comment ...... but too drunk... you will have to wait til tom!!  

Love you my little poor resonders you!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Two MONTHS I'm going to have a hard enough time getting two bloody weeks off! God, how I'd like a couple of months' hols.

I gave them my latest results and they asked for that count, so I assumed that was that till the start of the 18 days, when I'll be 'in season' and they can do a fresh FSH etc.

xxxx


----------



## skywalker (Aug 8, 2006)

hello,

thank you all you good wishes - it helps me a lot.  i'm not sure how i'm feeling - i think i have been too high and the crash to earth is just around the corner.  i'm going to speak to my gp to see if she will refer me to the gynae people (i'm unsure if i should stay with the one i have had before).  i know i'm clutching at straws but at least i'm doing something.
dh is much better know -still thinks that this is not the end of the road - silly man  

how are you all doing?

thank you
skywalker


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all, just lost my whole bloody post!!!!!!!! 
The witch has arrived!! Hurrah!! so hopefully bloods done Mon! 
Sky this doesn't mean the end of the road theres still other options, have you thought about a second opinion? sending you a  
Laura hows the hangover? 
Odette glad you have a plan! 
Miranda still haven't taken DHEA i'm scared  am i being a wimp?? 
Carole any news? 
Hows are 22w's? Nics, Kirstie, Rooz   
Hi to everyone elsexxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I was the same! Just looked at the tablets and thought, oh my... But I've been taking them for a couple of weeks now and I don't _think _ my beard's getting any longer...
I do sound like Barry White though.

Yay! For the auntie from hell! And the bloods! Such a relief.

I don't think you're clutching at straws Sky, not at all. Changing clinics and gynaes and things could work - it really could. Lots of people get bad cycles where things go terribly wrong and go on to have textbook cycles, honest! You need to be with a clinic you trust, which is good with poor responders, and you'll feel much better. Give it a shot armed with lots of knowledge and then if everything's still ****e you can give up knowing that you've done everything you can - that's my plan, anyway.

Carole - what's the news, petal?

Laura, you drunken thing! I met up with an FF pal the other night and got bladdered as I kept yattering and drinking - I was useless! V scary though, meeting someone from the net - lucky she's a top bird!
Awww, love you too 

Odette, Flooz, Pin, Kerry, Emma, Nicks, Kirstie, Pam - helloo! Gosh, a lovely big band of girlies we are now.

xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Miranda do you really sound like Barry White?? xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hmmmm I want to get some DHEA too but also I'm a bit scared about it? Not sure what to do!

No hang over... I'm a pro!  

Hows everyone today then?

Mirra - yes we are quite a possy now aren't we!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah, baby, I do.  *growls* 

I'm fine Laura - just having a wee afternoon booze before I have a nap! was working from 7am, so a wee glass or two of wine, bed, then when I get up the sun will be shining, right? And I can get on with things? Bloody weather.

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Didn't someone say it makes your voice permanently lower I'm going off the idea now you've scared  me even more!!! Help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Live a little! Take some Barry White pills!
God, I dunno. I just know I have to do something. A few months can't hurt.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

You sound like my dh he's always telling me to live a little!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I love Barry White's voice but don't wanna sound like him!!!! 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

he'll be the one freaking when you sound like Darth Vader!
Seriously though, it's only for a short time and we'll find out soon enough if it's worked.
Gwan! You know you want to.

xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I do i do but do you think you voice will go back to normal


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi merse - it was me who said that it can make your voice permanently lower - I read it on the internet somewhere.  I can't say that I've noticed any difference in my voice yet, but I've only been taking it for a week.  Once I start sounding like Phylis "hello Percy" from corrie, I'll stop taking them, that said it'll be too late by then    As Mirra says, a few months can't hurt....can it!!  

Hope the   ladies are ok     Rooz  - hope your wounds are healing nicely.

Hi to everyone else.  

Got our leaving do tonight - having a big party in a local hotel.  Bring on the vino.....


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

oo, I'd forgotten about Phyllis!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thats funny!!  Def not Phyllis!!!!! xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls, how are we all today?  xxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Girls
Just got back from Centre Parcs. Af arrived over the weekend, kinda spotting Fri and Sat but seems to be full on today.  Woke up Sat am and just wanted to go home - thought it was going to be the most awful weekend of my life just bottling it all up. Anyway eventually had a bath and then chatted to the other girl we were staying with - she knew a bit about the treatment, so had a good heart to heart. In the end I think it was good to be away.  I feel slightly better today but yesterday I felt like someone had ripped my heart out, that horrible sense of hurt and loss.  It was the first time I actually thought 'how many times can i do this?'  God I am making myself cry now.  I know you will all have been through this so at least i know you will all understand.  We will have another go as soon as we can, after that I don't know what?
Hope you are all well and that we get some better luck for Kirst and Rooz  

Nicks


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Nicks, that's totally sh*tty.  

I'm so sorry, petal.

I hope so much that it works next time for you.

xxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Nicks, really sorry for you. God this is all really crap.  Sending you  . Thinking of you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Nicks - so sorry honey. Like you I have one more shot to go.  But if I'm honest I really don't want to bother, I know how much it hurts to go though this and with my previous cycles being so poor I am so sure that it will just be heartache.  But this cycle went so well for you, I really though you were going to follow in Pin's footsteps.     It is like having your heart riped out, glad the girls at the weekend helped you out, but to be honest nothing really help but time.    I'm always here if you need me. XX

Hello everyone else, hope you are all doing ok. X


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2007)

Nicki,    So sorry to hear your news    I was so hoping it was going to be good news for you.  Lets hope you hit the jackpot next time.  When I have my consultation with my new clinic in HK to discuss tx, I'm going to ask about having tests for immune issues.  I know I've only had 1 failed tx but my ovarian reserve it such that I can't afford to have another couple of failed tx before they do the tests.  It may be worth asking at your follow up for further tests as to why your embies don't appear to be implanting,  Like you, I'm also not sure how many failed tx I can cope with emotionally before we try another route to achieve our dream.    Why is this so hard?

Hope everyone else is ok.

emmax


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi Nicki - i'm really sorry to hear your news.  i was so sure you were going to join me getting fat.   
If it was in your position, i would start drinking again - dodgy tumm or not.

I don't want to go on too much, but our scan went well.  Baby bumps is doing well and growing in all the right places.

Take care all.

Pin xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Pin -  lovely to hear the scan went well ... did you find out the sex??


----------



## Carole69 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Nicki, I am so sorry you must be feeling cr***y. We are all thinking about you.

I have to be quick i'm afraid so a big hello to everyone. I hope you are all feeling ok today

Kirstie, everything crossed for Tuesday!!! (hope thats right 3rd??)

My weekend went as well as could be expected. All 3 eggs fertilised...hoorah! By yesterday all 3 had split ok so the put 2 x 4 cell grade 2's in. Now it's the dreaded 2WW...any advice

Take care everyone Love &    

Carole xXX


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Nicki I am so very sorry to hear this. It sometimes feels like a nightmare which never ends doesn't it. It all sounded so positive this time and I know the crash from being full of hope to despair when it fails is so hard. A huge big hug from me.

Carole - great news fingers crossed for you

Roozie & Kirstie I am thinking of you.

Pam x


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Just back from a friend's and was so, so hoping to read good news from you Nicks. Your post has made me cry - i'm so sorry hun', all this is just so hard to take isn't it, but you won't let this beat you and in time, you'll find renewed strength to give it another go and get that BFP that you deserve. 
Thinking about you lots, take care,
Rooz xxxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm sorry Carole, i also meant to say well done for your 3 that fertilized - 100% so great outcome. Rest up now and look after those embies,

R xx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Nicki

it's not fair, I know. 

  sending you a loving hug.

You will need some time out  - just remember we are all here for you! 

Odettexxxx


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

Firstly Nicki - i'm really really sorry it didn't work out for you this time, I was really hoping you'd get your BFP with those fantastic embryos.  It will be hard to pick yourself up again so give yourself a bit of time, don't feel like you have to be OK again straight away for other people.

Carol - congrats in getting 2 embies on board

Rooz - i hope you're doing OK on your 2WW

I've been stupid (or maybe not) - the clinic told me to test tommorow 14 days post EC, and i tested this morning with an early response and got a BFN, been feeling for the last couple of days that it hasn't worked so didn't think i had anything to lose, but now of course i feel awful.  I'm clinging onto the fact that AF has started yet and it did seem to be very early to test in comparison with others who seemed to be testing 14 days post ET not EC.  But having a few strange twinges today and feeling really tearful so think that AF could be on its way unfortunately. 

Anyway the villa is beautiful, the weather is great and i'm really glad i'm not at work while all this is going on.  Have decided that i will stay of the booze until i know for sure, but will go swimming today, it was really hard not jumping in yesterday to cool off.  

Hope the rest of you are OK
take care
Kirstie


----------



## Carole69 (Jun 19, 2007)

Kirstie, don't give up hope babe. I am crossing everything for you


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Kirstie its still really early to test! Keeping everything crossed for you. 
Nicks sending more  
Rooz hope you coping ok? 
Carol are you mad yet or is it too early to set in? 
Hope everyone else ok? 
My af's playing up, spotting sat bit more sun and not a lot today (sorry tmi!!)  have phoned clinic but the woman i deal with is away so left a message, hopefully someone will get back to me later!!  
lol to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Just had a phone call from them got to wait till Thurs for blood test as lady away on hols, they also said as proper bleed not really happened till today (sort of) that that would be fine? what does everyone think am worried its gonna be too late?


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi all,

Merse, I can understand your worry (you've had to wait this long to get on with it!) but i reckon you'll be fine to do bloods on Thursday - it's D3-5 isn't it that you need to target so you'll be day 4, bang in the middle.. perfect, no?!

Kirstie, pretty sure the clinic i'm at recommends testing 16 days post ET for IVF so that's an extra 4 days or so on top of your EC + 14 days. So try not to panic just yet, if AF still hasn't arrived tonight that has to be a good sign.... i really hope so. Glad your villa is gorge anyway....     

Nicks.... just sending you lots of   and   for now. Hope today hasn't been too hard. xxx

Carole... i'll keep you sane if you keep me sane - deal?!

Hiya LB, Mirra, Odette, Pam and everyone else here.

Rooz xx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Sorry I havent posted for a while girls but been really busy looking after sick DH.  He got to have a scan tomorrow and might have to have an operation on his back - poor him!

Nicky so sorry to hear your news.  I only have one go left and am really reluctant.  We really want to move back to the UK but have to wait til at least Dec for our next attempt and it has to be done here.

I just keep thinking that its not going to work anyway so I would have stayed on here when I didnt really need to.

I have been really down lately.  I dont think sick DH and really hot weather is helping.

Anyway better go supposed to be at work!!

Take care
Kerry


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps!

Kerry, sorry to hear things are a bit bum with you at the minute. Hope things improve soon. Why won't the Army pay for tx in England?

Kirstie - have you tested again? It can happen? I do hope it's worked.

Merse - the timing sounds ok to me, too. Hopefully your FSH will be spiffy and you can get on with it all.

Nicks, how are you, petal? I hope you're picking yourself up ok. have you definitely decided on just one more go?

Rooz, how art thou? And Carole? progress report from you two please!

Odette, Pam, Pin, Emmachoc, Laura - hello! Come on girls - we have to drag ourselves up and try again, or we'll always be wondering. I would personally leave mine a year, but I haven't got the time as my eggs are running out. So I guess I'll just suffer a year or two and then quit.
Shall we? Go on, let's - we're due some good news my loves.

xxx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Miranda

The only place in the world that the Army will fund IVF is Cyprus and they are trying to abolish this!!  Dont ask me why they dont do it anywhere else cause I dont know.  We were just lucky that we were posted here!!

We are thinking of trying again around December time but I will see what my Dr says.

Kerry
xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

How odd! I wonder why?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hello Girls!
It was my official test day today   so I went to the clinic anyway for some TLC (can't imagine doing that at the old one!) Had a few hugs from Consultant and nurses.   So I've had my 'follow up' already and I'm feeling I can move on now. All positive feedback about my last cycle - he was as disappointed as me I think that it didn't work.  He would quite like me to do a long proto next time    but I do completely trust him so whatever he thinks best.  I did get 8 follies on my last LP it was just the growth was all over the place.  Anyway I won't be DRing so long due to 'busy clinic' so hopefully will be a quick LP for me    So............. wait for next AF then hope to start on day 21 after that.  Should be around end Aug /Sept   We discussed other options for luteal support too such as Gestone injections and HCG.  Going to see a counsellor when we get back from hols. Been quite tearful this time and had awful day at work yesterday.  Feeling bit better today.
ICSI friend has just delivered - never asked how I was in any recent texts (told her we were trying again.) Now I've had the 'I'm really happy' text, and she is trying to phone me now    I wish she could at least remember what it is like, maybe bother to find out how I am, like all my other normal friends, and not just send me a text without any indication that she is thinking about the impact this will have on me, or that it might cause me just the slightest upset.  I could never have behaved like that if it was the other way round. HUMPHH!   
How is everyone else anyway?  Thank you all so much for your nice messages girls  
Any start dates yet Mirra? How's the voice?  
Blood test this week Merse?   Glad AF came.
KJ - it will be worth staying a bit longer to continue your treatment.  Think of the money   You might still be home for Christmas with a big tummy!   
Rooz - hope its going OK for you hun   Bladder behaving now?  
Kirstie - hope you are enjoying your holiday, and hope today has brought you good news   
Carole - congrats on your embies -   Take it easy  
Pamela and Odette - hi hunnies   
LB - hi young 'un   Your ticker was on 1 month and 4 weeks the other day which cracked me up!  
Pinster - glad scan was OK for you, that's really good news. All downhill now?!
Emma choc - not long now til HK.  Hope you will still be an international FF'er   and they crack it for you. I've never read about DHEA and permanent voice changes so don't worry.  In the trial no one had any side effects apart from a few spots and a bit of increased libido!   Sadly I didn't get that last one!

I'm bidding for a Clearblue fert monitor on e bay!! - Worth a shot?!  
Chat soon my lovelies  

NDub


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Mirra - come on... you seem to be the only one with any umph at the moment... you are right to cheer us on!  I'm going to make you leader of the pack... Nicks is normally our leader as I think it was her who started the thread... however she is sad and needs you to step in for the next couple of weeks.  Nicks can be on leader annual leave!

Nicks - Sounds like you have a lovely clinic and a hug sounds grand.  Sorry your feeling crap, but its not a surprise really.  Its all so crap and unfair.      I am so jealous you can ttc naturally.... I want tubes!!!!!  

Merse - Hmmmmm.  Personally I would not do bloods on day 5.  Most places say day 3, some have told me day 2-3.  I don't understand why you can't get them done on day 3??  I think it depends on your cycle too, I have a short cycle and so day 5 to me i'm starting to make follies so my fsh will have already risen.  

Kerry - Sorry your having a hard time... wish you were closer and I could give you a cuddle. XX

Carole - Gone bonkers yet??

Kirsty - Thinking of you.. hope you got a bfp today. X

Hi to everyone else!


----------



## Carole69 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi there.....what a crowd we are now?!

9 days to go for me until the 'big' test!!!
Roozie...not losing my sanity yet but yes...it's a deal!!! Are you having really mad dreams Poor DH slept in the spare room last night, 2 night of vivid, bizarre dreams...please tell me it's normal.

Kirtie, everything is crossed so tight it hurts...let us know how you get on.

Merse, Hope Thursday's ok, the waiting game's no fun is it, whatever the reason.

Nicki, how are things today chuck? 

Pin, so glad the bumps doing well 

Hope everyone else is ok

Carole xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all, was having areally **** day, just found out someone i know is having her third!!! And all i could think is why can she have three its just not fair!! Why do we have to go through all this **** for a very slim chance 
Sorry about that but needed to get it off my chest!! 
Not sure about waiting so long for bloods either but they weren't backing down when i questioned them so have to think they know best!!
 to all think we all need it at the mo and  to Rooz and carole xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Yeah merse... I think we need a nice BFP to raise our spirits!  Someone I work with has 14 brothers and sisters!!!! Can you  imagine!


----------



## Carole69 (Jun 19, 2007)

Merse,

babe, if there's one place you can get it off your chest it's here.   specially for you xx

I found out on Sunday that my best friend is pregnant, 3 months from starting trying!! that 2 friends pregnant and 3 that have given birth in the last 4 months.....


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

It's so bloody hard isn't it? i don't have a friend or relative without children and nobody's even tried hard to get pregnant!!!!!!!!! 
Its not like we're greedy one each would do!!! 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

ok... my mother just called, sis-in-law is preg again.  Her son is only 16 months. Wish I could handle these things better.    Off for a swim.

X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello chaps!

OK - standing in:    Now - HUP TWO THREE FOUR HUP TWO THREE FOUR HUP TWO THREE FOUR 

 Sorry. Power went to me head.

I'm getting the slowest build up of PMT ever at the mo. The ones after tx are so ****ey!

Nicks, great that you're going to go again with a different proto - makes you feel much more positive, eh? What a rubbish thing it is, going into work after a BFN. But you're going ahead with the next one so quick! yay! Got to be good - focus on the next shot, as it takes the edge off the disappointment.

Merse - that sort of news always hits you for six, I find. It's just not fair!

Rooz and Carole - how's the PUPO-ness? Mmmn, vivid dreams must be a sign! 

Laura - what a git of a bit of news! Don't feel bad for feeling crabbity - it happens to us all. You feel so resentful, then guilty for being resentful, and around it goes, again and again... carole, it's the same for you - your best friend? I hope she broke the news gently.

Everyone else - hello! Mwoi
xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Least we have each other team   Group hug! Hope its all of us one day (soon!)
Won my monitor on ebay! LB sorry bout your tubes hun    I know when I'm normally fertile its just that post IVF cycles are so messed up it would be interesting to see what's what   I'll keep you informed of my new experiement!  
Nicks


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Laura its so hard to handle it well i know exactly how you feel.  xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Shag till you can shag no more, Nicks!  

I wish i had the chance, too, to conceive that way, Laura. But then, it's added stress too, I guess. Nothing's ever bloody simple!


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

Hi girls - just realised my post didn't appear!  Well try again, i tested again this morning and it was negative so looks like that's it for this time.  Cried for about 2 hours last night and again this morning but have had a few glasses of wine and a nice dinner so feel a bit better now.  Worst bit was telling my dad, he's got Leaukemia (AML) and is really not great, I got it into my head that as it's his birthday today and life has been so pants recently it was my turn for something nice to happen and I would be able to ring him this morning and tell him he's going to be a grandad and it would give him something to aim for - it broke my heart to tell him it hadn't worked as I don't think he'll make it to the end of future rounds.  I know it doesn't work like that and it was only my first go, but you have to believe it will work to put yourself through all of this **** don't you and it's just so disappointing when it doesn't - i know i don't have to tell you guys this sorry! 

I still feel confused about why i was told to test 14 days post EC, so i started this morning feeling like i should hold out for a couple more days give AF isn't here, then decided I wasn't and was just clutching at straws. I rang the clinic to see what i should do, should i carry on with the cyclogest just in case etc, but they didn't call me back and now i've been drinking so would feel absolutely dreadful if i was.  As usual feel completely clueless about everything.  Is it usual to get a negative but not get AF and if so how long might i have to wait and could it just be late implantation etc or am i just not bloody pregnant?

Sorry to bang on, don't know who else to ask, don't feel like anyone else understands - will be less selfish next time!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2007)

Kirstie -  I'm so sorry it wasn't good news. You're not being selfish, so don't apologise. It's good that you're crying - better out than in, I say. I'm not sure why your clinic told you to test 14 post ec, mine wanted me to test 18 days post et - I would never have lasted that long! I tested 13 days post blast transfer. I too thought that I had maybe tested too early but AF arrive a couple of days after I stopped my meds. If you're not sure then why don't you test again tomorrow.  
I can totally empathise with you when you were saying that you're due some luck. It just seems that some people in this life seem to be luckier than others. I'm sure a lot of people I know must think I live a charmed life, i.e. fab dh, lovely house, comfortable lifestyle and in a way it's true that I don't really want for anything, except a baby. All of us on this thread will achieve our dreams, it's just going to take us a little longer than others.

Nicki -  Sorry it wasn't good news for you either. Your clinic sound lovely and it's great you can start tx so soon. I think the counselling's a great idea and I'm going to look into it when I get to HK.

Carole, Laura & Merse - It's a bummer having uber fertile friends and family  I've nearly perfected the 'Oh, I'm so happy for your that you're having a baby' face that I've almost impressed myself. I still have a good  in private though.

Carole & Roozie - sounds like you're both keeping sane...for the moment. Come on girls...we've had some bad luck on this thread...let's hope you two can change this    

Mirra - Glad it's not just me having a slow build up of pmt. I feel like I've been pre menstral from before ovulation! Am so tired all the time too - I had to have a little snooze after work today.

*DHEA side effects update*
Spotty chin
No hairy chin or chest
No deepening of voice.....not even breaking
Sadly no increase in libido 
Still only on 2 tablets a day - I'll give it another week then may be increase the dose. Nicki - you said you did a trial - what did that involve and what were the results? I'd be interested to know.

Apart from fretting about DHEA side effects there's not much going on with me. Only two weeks to go until HK. Still not rented the house! We did have someone and then they dropped out  so we're starting to panic a little. I finish work next Tuesday  so it's all starting to get real now. I'll still be logging on to ff when I'm in HK and keeping you posted on my tx and seeing how you're all getting on. Am hoping to start around Sept/Oct. Got a consultation with my new clinic in HK on the 30th July, so we'll see what they say.

Anyway, it's past my bedtime.......


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kirstie - be selfish... its allowed.  AF can be late due to all the drugs you've been taking.  But if its not arrived then maybe still test again.  Most places tell you to test 14 post transfer.  But I think that is just to make sure trigger is out of your system. Enjoy your wine.  Its a girls best friend.    Sorry about your dad too.  Weird I do exactly the same planning when I am going to tell people... 1st cycle was xmas day after my 12 week scan and this time was after my 12 week scan which would have been at my neices birthday party... silly thing is when these events do come around all I can think about is if it had worked how happy everyone would be now.  

Nicks - sorry I didn't give your new prot enough attention... so why LP this time?  So jealous you are starting again so soon!!  Great about you 'win' I love ebay... think i may go shopping now to cheer myself up!  Yes would be lovely to all meet up. 
Merse -    

Mirra-   glad to see your taking your responsibilities seriously!

If I win the lottery at the weekend I wil pay for you all to come on a long holiday and then IVF somewhere hot so we can drink carrot juice on the beach together during treatment!   NB: this only applies if I win the jackpot.. not just a tenner.. sorry!

Hi everyone else.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Emma - we may be cycling together!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Kirstie you can be as selfish as you like  I'm really sorry your test was neg and really sorry about your dad.  Have you heard anything from your clinic yet?
Nicki i've got a monitor i used it when i got preg nat the first time, maybe i should did it out again but i'm not sure if my tubes still work (or my ovaries for that matter!! ) but sometimes its good to feel you are being pro active!!! 
Carole and Rooz good news please we need it!!  
Mirr hows the new role comming on? 
Laura i do the same thing with dates and its terrible when they come round i'm dreading sept when i would have been due and i always dread Nov when i would have been due with my first!  Life sucks sometimes!! 
Emma not long now you lucky thing would love to live abroad for a while! 
Kerry sorry about DH's back mine had an opp on his a few years ago so i know what looking after them is like! Hope your not melting 
Hello to anyone i've forgotton lol xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Kirstie, I so hoped the result might change  
I'm so sorry about your dad, too - life's such a sh*t sometimes. Positive thinking is good, and will get you a long way with all this rubbish. I don't know how I'd cope with that extra burden, along with a negative cycle. Make sure you take care of yourself, and have plenty of that grape juice - it helps.

Emma - I have spots, too with the DHEA! I had a response on IVF World from someone who said the symptoms died down after a few weeks, so the dodgy tummy doesn't last - phew! I'll up my dose to three when my tummy calms down I think.

Ooo, Laura, that holiday sounds lovely! What numbers are you picking? maybe we should pick a number each?

Merse, bloody anniversaries! They get you every time. You'll be into your treatment by then, won't you?

Nicks, hope you're ok, sweet cheeks xx

Carole and Rooz - how's it hanging?

Pam, Pin, Odette, Kerry, hello!

xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hopefully if fsh is ok i'll be having treatment soon, but got to hope thats ok! And obviously that i respond still not sure about long or sort protocol?  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Try whichever you haven't tried before - it gives you a boost to know you're doing something different.
xx


----------



## Carole69 (Jun 19, 2007)

Mornin' everyone

Mirra...you go girl!!!

Kirtie, I am sorry it's looking grim and I am so sorry about your dad, he would've been made up for you. Think   it may not be over yet. My cinic are also testing me 14 days post EC...I think its too soon?!

Rooz, how you doing?? Hope everythings good with you.    c'mon we need to do this.... for all poor responders everywhere!!!!  

Laura, I'll do the lottery too....double our chances to 1:7million   Hoards of hormonal IVFers 'livin it large'....sound fun

Merse, still testing tomorrow? Hope everything is good. What time is it we can send you   

BIG HI to everyone else

Carole xxxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Got to ring the clinic in the morning to arrange a time! But i'm working till 3pm so it'll have to be after that as i work for myself so no one can take over for me!!
I'm waiting in this morning for a new dishwasher as old one given up! Its so annoying waiting in!!! 
lol to all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Kirsty - I am sorry to hear it is not looking good and sending you lots of  . The hurt of a failed cycle really is one of the worst feelings. It would have been so lovely to tell your Dad but we all know life is not that much of a fairytale. You must take huge comfort in knowing that except for the end result you had a good try and have a realistic chance in getting that BFP next time. Loads of luck with the HK adventure.

Nicki - I am so impressed you are already sorting the next step so soon.

Roozie &  Carole - more good luck vibes on the way.

Emma & Mirra - I am spotty too with the DHEA and getting a bit fatter ( though not sure if I am just blaming the DHEA rather than the comfort eating). Thankfully thats it and I haven't grown a willy!

Merse - good luck for the testing

Laura - I love the lottery idea and I promise to do the same if my numbers come up! Having said that if I had the chance of £10M or a baby I would take the baby hands down.

Kerry - having a few problems feeling sorry for you in the heat - its STILL raining here

Had a wierd dream last night - we were all in a lighthouse which had been converted into a hotel and Tracy from Big Brother was there ( I think thats her name - the older one with the pink hair). Anyway it wasn't a game but we would all leave at some point for treatment and the rest of us would wait in the house a bit like the end of the Apprentice to see if anyone came back PG.

DP decided he was leaving and we decided to go our seperate ways and I was relieved in the dream but very sad as I packed my case to leave.

Woke up horrified and very relieved to find DP snoring next to me. Don't know what it all means but I think I need to make a bit more effort with DP.

Has anyone every dreamt they were PG? I haven't but DP once dreamt my boobs were dripping with milk - which I took for a sure sign I would fall soon.......that was about a year ago!

Pam x


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Yo   P.R possy!

wow, so much chat going on here.. 

Nicks, i'm really glad you've got some +ve news on next steps this soon, all sounds encouraging.  Can't believe you can get going again so quickly, that's great...your clinic sounds superb. I rmember you saying egg quality can be compromised with doing SP so perhaps the shortened LP idea will be a winner.. you'll get quantity and quality? 

Kirstie, i can imagine how tortuous this must be for you. Just hope your clinic got back to you today and there is still that chance you could be, esp. with your dad's situation.... v cruel given AF's stil not here so let's just pray she's not tricking you.     

Carole, how you managing, any bald patches yet! Don't know about you but the days are now starting to drag - this time last week i was having GIFT which in one way seems like no time ago but the thought of another week and a half of waiting is a bit depressing. Think i may have to succumb to some early naughty  sticks   !

Pammie.,... your dreams, Freud would have a field day.   Y'know i'm wondering if you might be on to something there, Apprentice eat your heart out. I'll play!

Well, better go and make a cheesecake now, keep putting it off as feeling rather lethargic. I'm trying not to analyse things but am already failing miserably. My boobs do feel quite sore but i'm sure that's down to the Cyclogest or something. They're so miniscule anyway that the slightest change in them would probably feel enormous !!   I've also found that since the op. last week i'm not quite as regular back door wise - (sorry, obviously tmi but i'll continue anyway) - feel as tho' it dehydrated me severely and body still not back to normal despite frantic water drinking. So every time i have to strain that little bit more to get the job done so to speak, i worry that i might be pushing out my little embies. Crackers i know - 2WW madness has alot to answer for!! 

Hi to everyone else Mirra, LB, Emma, KJ, Odette, Pin...  xx

Rooz 

PS. Merse, hope you finally get that test sorted tomorrow and it comes back looking good.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi girls!
Good to hear from you Rooz!  Time will fly - soon be test day! You too Carole. What dates are your official test days then girls? I can't do this '9' days business!!
Merse - hope blood test goes OK tomorrow 
Pammie - strange dreams girl!!  I see you are SP ing in Sept. Hope to be joining you! And hopefully everyone else! Hands up who's for Sept??
LB - hi hun! Trying LP again I spose cos I made enough eggs and it would be first choice for a 'normal' person? Not quite sure of it all but I'll go with it.
Kirst - I am so sorry your test was neg hun  You must still test again tomorrow if no AF. There is still a chance, don't give up yet. However I can say with total honesty that I know how you feel at the moment. It is such a massive hurt inside. You take care 
Mirra - I'm on hol for a week on Sat so you will have to stay in charge of thread for a bit longer   Hope DHEA bot gets better soon 
Ems - I wasn't in the trial it was done in the states. I had to pay to download the full article from the journal on the net. Basically 25 women with poor ovarian reserve aged 39-40, all with less than 4 eggs and poor quality embryos (slow dividers and < 4 cell on day 3), FSH >10. Did the same cycle after 16 weeks DHEA which showed less cancellation, higher E2, more eggs, better fertilisation, better embyro quality. Not massive changes ie not 15 eggs instead of 3 but alot of it was statistically significant. 
KJ -still raining here! How's the  
Hi to everyone else I have forgotten 
Hoping my new toy (fert monitor!) will arrive tomorrow!!!! 

Nicks


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all  how are we all today?
Had my bloods done this pm and get results back mon so now  !!!
Rooz hope your going a bit easier are you eating plenty of fruit?
Carol have you lost the plot yet?
Mirr hows the new role comming on? Can you make me feel betta as having a sh*t week think everythings catching up with me!! 
Nicks how you doin?
Kerry still hot? Its still ******* down here!!!
Laura how you coping with the news?
Emma hows the packing going?
lol xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2007)

everyone,
Feeling v rough today - had another leaving do last night, lots of   was drunk, boy am I paying for it today.  I did log on last night and read the posts, but had to re read them today coz I was so drunk I 'd forgotten what they said  

Merse - fingers crossed for the blood test results  

Nicks - hope your toy's arrived.  I used to do the OPK's but have given up recently as our chances of concieving naturally are so low   - still  doesn't stop us from having   at the vital time every month  

Roozie - Yum - I love cheesecake - can you send some to me - virtual cheesecake - mmm - not sure it will taste that great    Sore boobies is a good sign    Hope you're having more movement down below - they probably gave you some strong painkillers after your op which can cause constipation.  After my lap I didn't 'go' for 5 days - combined with my bloated stomach due to the air they pump into me, I looked like humpty dumpty.  I was afarid to push in case my wounds ruptured. I resorted to drinking lots of smoothies as well as popping the odd laxative or two to assist!
I was soooo relieved (in more ways than one) when I finally did have some movement!  

Pam - fellow DHEA buddy - yes, I have dreamt I've been pregnant - during my 2ww I actually had a dream that I got a +ve test result...sadly it was only a dream    But hey, sometimes dreams come true  

Carole - Hope all going well with you in your 2ww  

Laura -   bud - will you be doing the SP?  I'm assuming IVF in HK is the same as the UK but it'll be interesting to see what drugs they use - I assume they're universal - I don't have much knowledge of the drugs world.

Mirra - Hope the book is coming along well.  Sorry to hear you're spotty too.  I look like a glue sniffer at the moment I've got so many pimples on my chin  

Kirstie - Hope you're ok    

Kerry - Hope you're not too sweaty in Cyprus.  It's still bl**dy raining here - I want some   

The computer doesn't appear to be helping my hangover, so I'm off to cook myself a high carb, high calorie meal and watch cr4p TV all night.

emmaxx


----------



## Carole69 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hello there,

Merse, I have my fingers crossed. 

Rooz, when's your test? Your wait seems longer than mine. They want to test me 12 days after ET / 14 days post EC.....does everyone think thats a little early??

Anyway, absolutely no feelings, twinges, sore breasts....nothing, feel like nothing ever happened.....why why why.... am I a robot?!

Kirstie, how's things chuck?

Kerry, you've made me think of holidays so me & DH are on the search Saturday (hopefully will also take my mind off the madness!!!  

Emma, no sympathy....only jealousy!!!! How i'd kill for a vodka 

Laura, not long now. we went to HK in 2001 absolutely loved it. It really shocked me there were beaches!!!   The Star Ferry...how funny. We stopped on Kowloon right on the front looking over at the HK syline how amazing!!

Hopw everyone is having a saner day than me!

Take care &     to u all xxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Carole do you test Sat 14th then?  My first clinic always did it 14 days post EC  
Emma - have you finished work yet? I stopped over in HK the first time I flew to NZ on my own - went off and did all the sight seeing for a day - really loved it.  Nice food  
Now have a stinking cold and phoned in sick for today and tomorrow.  Have been really unhealthy this last cycle - i seem to have had every bug going.  Still going on hols on Sat to lakes for one week.   or maybe  Hope I can get some internet access and keep up with all the news! My monitor and sticks arrived today - post man woke me up at 0815! I will set it up tomorrow but will have to lie and say its day 5 of my cycle when its really day 6! 
Love to all

Nicks


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Bit of a me post tonight.  Think me and DP are going to break up at least for a while, obviously I'm pretty devastated, mainly I guess because it means i won't have a baby now, even though my chances are slim would have been nice to try.  Its been coming for a long time, we weren't that strong prior to tx and I think its just finished us off.  He is off to HK next week or 10 days so at least we won't be ignoring eachother in a one bed flat.  Its got to the point where I hate coming home as i know there will be a fight of some sort.  

I'm very tired and exhausted.  Maybe after some time apart we can try to sort things out. I just think I may be doing it for the wrong reasons.

I've treid to talk to him the last 3 nights and he just gets his thinkgs and disappears all evening.  I keep thinking maybe after a good nights sleep we will sort things out but its just getting worse.  I think deep down he has wanted to finish things since he found out I'm IF.  He desperately wants kids and I guess he knows he can manage it very easily with someone else.  I think he is just been looking for an excuse to leave for a long time.

Anyway sorry for the waffle... hope your all ok.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hun - that is such shocking news, I hope you are OK   I hope you can talk about things and sort something out.  IF treatment is always a major stress and you don't really lead a normal life when going through it.   See how things go when he comes back from HK.  You are probably on a downer anyway at the moment waiting for your op, its much more positive when you are actually having treatment. On the other hand Laura, without being blunt, if he wants to leave because of the IF then he's not the one for you, as its something that effects you both and he's not loving you enough    You are worth more. You are incredibly strong to be going through all the treatment anyway.  We are always here for you love   
Nicks


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2007)

Oh Laura   I'm so sorry to hear your news.  You said in your post that you weren't that strong before tx - it seems that this tx malarkey can make or break a relationship.  Tx is very stressful and can put a strain on the most solid of relationships.  Creating some distance between you both is probably the best course of action and time apartmaybe just what you need.  You may find that after time apart you find that you can make it work.  Have you & dp ever considered counselling?  A lot of men aren't good communicators, especially when it comes to talking about emotions and feelings.  Trying to get my dh to talk about his feeling after our recent bfn was like trying to blood out of a stone.  Sometimes they just like to bury their heads and avoid the issued head on thinking it will go away, but it won't.  I really do hope you can work it out.  If this is the end, then I'm truly sorry.  You're so young and you have bags of time to meet Mr Right and have lots of babies.  Just look at Sophie Wessex - pregnant at 42 - there's hope for us all.  We're here for you and you can rant to us as much as you like.  

Nicks - Don't finish work 'til next Tuesday.  Got the packers coming in on Wednesday (dh's work pay for someone to pack for us - saves me the job!), then off to in laws for a wedding on Thursday.  Back home Sunday then fly out Tues evening - OMG...it's so near!  Can't believe it's happening.  We went to the Lakes in May, stayed in lovely house in Cartmel - ate lots of sticky toffee pudding...yum.  Hope the rain stays away.  My dad is from that neck of the woods, so I spent many a childhood holiday in the Lakes, most of the time it rained!  This May we were really lucky and it was scorchio every day.  Hope you feel better soon.  A holiday is probably just what you need.

Am watching Embarrassing Illnesses on C4......some of them are very grim..yuk...


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh Laura. How fekking rubbish for you. God, you must feel so hollow now.
If DP can't handle all this that's his problem. Cowardly little sh*t. Ahem.
I do hope you have some wine and some company there. Time to rebel!
And yes, you're right that to sort it out might be for the wrong reasons, but only because you wouldn't be able to trust that he would stand firm beside you, given that he's flaked out this time.
You never know - he might come back with his tail between his legs, but sod waiting for him - you need to plan for you, or you're just going to feel that he _and _ your chance at motherhood are walking out the door. Winker.

It's too early to be thinking about it, but I think I (because time's running out for me) would just try with donor sperm, (abroad of course - thanks to the HFEA) because you have to have something to aim for. You would end up feeling so angry at him if he'd scuppered your chances by ****** off.
Don't let him determine your future, bird!
But in the meantime - WINE. Wine is the solver of all things.
Hugs
xxxxx
PS: Hong-fricking-KONG? Can we get one of our members to sort him out when she gets there?  what is it with everyone going Oriental? 
Seriously though, I know how very, very sad you must feel, and drained. Take care of yourself.

Nicks, the bugs are everywhere now, aren't they? It's this changeable weather. lack of Vit D etc.
Hope you're incubating nicely. looking forward to your hols?

Carole - what date do you test? I looked, but I think I have screen blindness... Symptoms schmymptoms! You don't need them things for a BFP!

Emma - oo, poor head! Hope you're feeling a little more tip-top now. Prunes - the only way to beat constipation. I eat handfuls of the things every day.

Merse, all I can say is to break it all down into chunks - separate whether you're feeling rubbish cos of the weather, tx, or whatever, and work on one thing at a time. Failing that - wine! drink more wine.
Put it this way - we may be infertile but we have the BEST friends ever, thanks to this site.

Rooz - ow! For the squeezing out the embies! They won't come out though, dear, not now. They have embedded, so there! have you got a stash of pee sticks for naughty early testing?

Everyone else - hi! Must go and watch Big Brother, as i realised I've hardly seen it this series and need to see why...


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Oh Laura i'm really sorry you are having a bad time  having tx is hard on any relationship i know we've been really tested at times. Perhaps time apart will help but as the others have said if its for the reasons you've said perhaps he's not the right one for you.  sending you lots of   xxxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mirr its the whole baby thing and the thought of never having one, i'm always the same when a pregnancy is announced it just pulls me back down for a while  i'll pick myself up i always do just takes a while   i know you all appreciate exactly how i feel!!! xxxxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

just a quickie from me gals 'cos i've promised myself an early (ish!) night tonight and am determined to stick to it or i'll start getting bad PUPO guilt.

Laura, i'm truly sorry you're having such a sh*t time with DP on top of all the stress of tx and operations and everyhting else. His trip to HK may be a temporary blessing in disguise just to get you some space but the problem's obviously not going to magically go away unless you can really talk things through and get to the bottom of it all. No mean feat with any bloke, must be something in that Y gene, but you never know, perhaps he will open up a bit once he's had time to think it over. Whatever ends up happening it sounds as though you need to address it head on if it's all been brewing for some time - & at least longer term you'll have a happier life, if necessary with someone else who loves you unconditionally. As the others have said we're all here for you to rant or cry or whatever. Sending you a big hug for now. xxx  

Hi to everyone else in the Possy!
Nicks, a week's hol sounds just the ticket, come rain or shine. But definitely do NOT take your monitor with you, no, perish the thought... just forget it all for a week! Hope you manage to ward off the bugs before you go..  

Emma - you must be dead excited about going..can't believe how organised you are with an appt. all set up already. Will be interesting to hear how they do things out there... wonder if you'll have to eat birds nests or anything as part of the tx?!!   Oh, btw thanks for reassurance on the old "movement" front!! Has improved a bit thank god - almost normal today in fact!!! I'm eating passsion fruit like they're going out of fashion tho'...!

Carole, so are you the same date as me then? I'm Sat 14th but you must be before then, surely?  I'll join you on the no encouragoing symptons front as well. Just sore boobs but much as i'd love to believe that's a good sign, it's a side effect of Cyclogest so guess doesn't count unfortunately. 

Merse, glad you got your bloods done OK - i'm sure Monday will come round pretty quickly - i know the waiting's never pleasant tho' is it? I can totally understand how friends' babies are maing you feel. We seem to have endless bloody streams of women and babies coming into the bakery at the mo, as a constant nose rub! The ones i find hardest are the mums who come in for Christening cakes and i have to sit there going over their requirements as they um and arh over the design of booties they want on the cake - bet they think i'm a right old sour Puss!!

Mirra...  could do with some of your wine prescription right now!! That will definitely be the  silver lining if i get a BFN.

Kirstie... how you doing hun'?


----------



## Carole69 (Jun 19, 2007)

Mornin'

Firstly - sorry I got mixed up with th HK thing (Laura/Emma)....blame drugs, pessarries 2ww madness.......sorry.

Laura, I really hope you get thing sorted. I know it's hard at the moment but this doesn't have to be the end for you whichever way you move forward, you are so young.   While he's away take some you time to assess your feelings, hopes and dreams. Like everyone's said we're all here for you xx

Roozie, Emma, I test Thursday 12th, I had EC on the Thursday 28th & had 4 cell/2 day embryos transferred last Saturday 30th June... so testing 12 days from transfer / 14 days from EC....sound right to you? Roozie, Hope your 2ww starts to whiz by!!!   Will you be naughty?? 
I still have absolutely no symptoms whatsover...I truly am a robot!!!  


Merse, still got everything crossed for you bloods.... I have had to wait for so many FSH tests, I know its a trial!!


Hope everyone's having a good day, take care     to all

Carole x


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all 
Laura how you doin today? 
Rooz any movement today 
Carol what was your FSH? Any symptoms today or still going crazy 
Mirr have you finished that book yet or too busy trying to cheer us lot up? 
Nicks think you are away hope you are having a nice time 
Emma hows the head 
Kirstie how you doin hun? 
Pam,oddete 
Babs hows things going? 
Kerry still boiling and being a nurse? 
I've just been shopping as off to a hen do tom and come home depressed as too fat for all the clothes 
lol to all xxxxx


----------



## Carole69 (Jun 19, 2007)

Merse,

I started off at 13.7 it went up and down but it was all over the place. I needed to get it down before I could even start!!  

I started acupuncture and it stays @ 10 now which my clinic will start a cycle on. She is also totally supportive. I also had a session before and after ET. I have a slim chance to start with I thought i'd try and give myself the best chance!!  

We can only hope & pray now!!! I got upset today and burst into tears on DH (who was totally unprepared!! 
For the first time I had pains and was grumpy and have convinced self that AF was coming already   Rooz....tell me I don't need locking up??!! 

This 2ww thing is bonkers, I thought I was so level headed!!! 

Hope the whole gang is good today - special   to Laura & Kirstie

Carole xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Carole your emotions are bound to be all over the place and AF pains are totally normal in a 2ww pregnant or not, but you are!!!!!! 
Have thought about acu will prob give it a go!! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Carole69 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks,

Honestly, if you find a good one (mines fab!) its such a comfort & support if nothing else....but she has totally helped me on my way!!!

ALl the best for Monday!!  XX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I did go to one a few months back but didn't really gel with her and it really hurt and hurt for quite a while afterwards and i was quite bruised especially on the tummy!


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Laura - sorry to hear you are going through such a rough time and I hope the 10 day break helps you both think about things. Are you sure it is DH's feelings and not your feelings that make you think he would leave because of the IF. I have read it is quite common for the partner whose 'fault' the IF is to test their partner to the extreme because they cannot believe they can possibly love someone who cannot give them a child and therefore push them away.

I know it must be so frustrating if he will not talk to you but don't think you are alone on this one I have read so many times on this board about men burying their head in the sand my own DP included. This IF nightmare goes on so long and is so emotional that it is hard to be supportive all of the time and there are bound to be good times and bad times.

All that said I don't know either of you are its only you in your heart will know. 

Kirstie - hope you are ok    

Nicki - have a brilliant holiday. I love the lakes - Ambleside is my favourite bit. I think you could be lucky I can't believe it could possible rain for another week!

Roozie - one week to go. I aways think week two is like being suspended in slow motion it takes so long! Hope its on fast forward for you!

Carole - fingers crossed for Thursday.

Merse - hope the FSH is low on Monday

Mirra - hope the book is going well. I think you could have a bestseller on your hands. Have you ever read Inconceivable by Ben Elton it was really funny. I read it before I knew I was IF but watched the film Maybe Baby just before my first IVF - I found all the bits I had been through funny but not the IVF treatment as it was the unknown at that time. 

Emma - you must be getting really excited now


Have a great weekend everyone

Pam x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

No Pam, I haven't read it - yet! I'm trying not to read others' books as it could influence my style. I hope it strikes a different note! But we'll see. Once it's done I'll read other people's, I think.

Laura - how are things? are you two talking again? Hope things are ok.

Nicks - have a lovely break! It's so needed after all the crap of tx.

Rooz - How's the PUPO-ness? I don't envy you. I do a bit of course, as you have that wonderful hope, but I remember the second week was like having my innards sucked out through a straw it was that agonising. Succumbed to a sneaky stick yet?

Carole - same to you! You must be starting to go a little nuts now. Stay cool!

Emma - you all packed? I think I'd be dead scared, moving all that way! What a totally different culture as well - have you read up on how not to unintentionally **** people off over there?  

Merse - are you thinking calm, FSH-lowering thoughts? Good. Now, breeeeeathe...

Kerry my lovely - have you boiled dry? Where are you?

xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Thanks for all your well wishes.  Had nice night last night in Hastings with my friends.  Didn't talk about tim just was nice to forget about it.

He is not home and not sure when he will be.  I've decided a trial seperation is a good idea, a couple of months apart to really think if we are together out of habit or love.  Not sure where that leaves me with the baby stuff but I guess I'm probably looking at donor eggs anyway so guess waiting a few years is not a problem.

Hope your all ok, will do personals very soon.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Laura!

That sounds healthy, and a good chance to drink copious amounts of WINE with chums, instead of worrying where you're headed. It becomes clear really quick if you enjoy life without them or whether you miss them like hell, I find!

Oh, and cake. And dips. And Pringles. Let me see, have I left anything off your prescription? How about sex with an ex? A very different haircut? I've found all those things help, oddly enough.

Hope you're ok despite all this rubbish, and your cat is looking after you.

xx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hello Girls yes I am still alive - just!!

Sorry I have not posted for a while been sooooooooo busy.  My DH had to have an MRI scan and we have found out that he has a slipped disc.  It is going to take at least 3 months to heal!  He is absolutely gutted as it means he cant go to Afghan or anywhere (which I am secretly pleased about).  He's in bed now with the first 2 series of Desperate Housewives!!!

I am on a health kick.  Been to the gym everyday this week and am absolutely knackered today!

Weather is still far too hot but I am coping just about.

Sorry to hear your news Laura I hope everything works out ok.

Speak soon
Kerry


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi all, hope you are all ok? Been to a hen do in Bristol this week end was great fun and drank copious amounts of champagne and vodka!!  So totally knacker ed and dehydrated!! Good job FSH was last week!! Nervous about results tom! 
Kerry thats exactly what my husband had, he ended up having an opp to correct it! Love to all xxxxxxxxxxx
Laura


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh god that reminds me my FSH results were due last Friday, could ring up for them tomorrow but not sure I'm in the right state of mind for results at the moment.  May tip me over the edge!!

Mirra- I loved your prescription... thats exactly what you do after a break up.. hair do and shag an ex!! But I don't really keep in contact with any of my ex's been with tim so long now... maybe just some casual sex with men a few years my junior may do just as well!  I'll keep you posted!!

Merse - Your name on here just isn't right... I work with a Merse and she is a realy straight laced religious lady... makes me chuckle in my head when I read what you've been up to as I think of her!!!

Kerry - Poor DH... does that back put him completely out of action 

Nicks - How you doing honey?  Or have you deserted us now you are back on the LP?? 

Hi Odette, Kirsty & Carole


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hi everyone,

hope you've been having good weekends.. anyone see the tennis? How many times did Nadal adjust his wedgie?? 

Merse, hen do sounds good  , probably what you needed after FSH stress! ... i could murder some glugs of champagne and vodka at the mo! Had friends staying this weekedn (managed to squeeze a barbie in yesteday in some sun of all things!   ) and found it quite tantalising watching them knockling  a few back while i was on the O.J   

LB, glad you got out to do something fun with your mates... so is your DP now in HK or about to go?? How are you feeling about it all., have you had a chance to chat any more with him?  

Carole, how you keeping? Ok i hope..... if you've found any good distraction techniques, spill the beans.   .I'm really not good at this part of the process, i'm discovering. I should be able to feel slightly hopeful, i mean, i had 3 eggs and sperm all set up to fertilise inside my tubes, but i just have this totally negative instinct about it. In fact i'm really p*ssing myself off, 'cos i should be making more of an effort to be positive and believe it can happen but somehow, i can't. I also did something extremely stupid yesteday morning which got me down, and did a super early test. I was half interested to see if the trigger shot was still in my system, and i think, just really fancied seeing a +ve symbol on a pee stick as i never have. Also, i figured, well, it'd been 10 days since EC and the test i used (Clearblue) can detect pregnancies 4 days before AF is due - mine would be due this Tuesday/Wednesday. Anyway, it was of course negative so i just made myself feel worse even tho' i've no idea whether that could be at all reliable yet...AAAARRRGGGGGGH!!! Also feeling as tho' i may have PMT brewing, so all in all, fairly convinced it's game over already. Voila you see, my lousy PMA! 

So, someone, (Mirra, you're in charge here now & good at barking orders!!)), pulleeeease tell me off for being so stupid and tell me honestly how early you think a test could be reliable, bearing in mind i had eggs, not embies put back in. 

Kirst.....where are you? Hope no news is good news......  

Emma, only days to go now... enjoy your last couple of days at work.. wow, what a feeling you'll probably have when you leave. Fantastic!! Will you be able to work over in HK as well, what kind of thing d'you do?

Pam, how you doing? 

Rooz xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Roozie! You bad, bad PREGNANT woman you! Gah. One of the girls on the other board I frequent tested only TWO days early and got a negative, then two days later got a positive - she's expecting twins!!!!
So please try and put that stoopid stick with its WRONG message out of your mind, ok?
It's such a mistake to test early - you should be feeling excited, but now you're all down. Tyr to forget it ever happened, I would.

Laura,, you're just going to have to go and find Random Bloke then! Ask him to leave a sample, while he's at it!   You could freeze it down, maybe?
What are you going to do with your hair?
Check that FSH result, as you'll wonder otherwise.

Merse - how's the head now?

Ouch for the slipped disc, Kerry! Nasty. Shame he can't have leave to go back to the UK till it's sorted, eh? It's raining again here tho...

Nicks is on hols, isn't she? Are you there dear?

Carole - going nuts yet? Soon be time to get those pee sticks out legitimately!  

Pam, Odette, Kirsty - hope you're all ok.

xxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Roozie  - bad girl!!   At least you know any further +ve test will be acurate and no naughty trigger shot left.  Remeber them early preg tests are not very reliable.. bit naughty really as they say 99% acurate on them but if you actaully read the box that is only if yu test on test day the earlier you go back the less reliable they are I think they are only about 50% reliable on the 4 day early bit... and it is still 6 days til you test.  Right.. sperm meets egg 1 day, 5 days later roughly should be at blast stage and then implant shortly after.. so earliest you would pick up a + would be 12/3 days post ov.  But that would be a super fast embie implanting straight away etc.   

Mirra - DP is on his best behaviour, making me tea and tidying up.  We still not talking though, I quite fancy a break and a test drive of the net student we get in the office!!    Hair does need a cut, can;t have it short though as i'm lazy i like a brush and leave style, so has to be below shoulders.  I had some brown and purple low lights once that looked nice.. hmmmm.  Hows the book? You must be on the sequal now?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I feel like I'm on the bloody sequel! I keep trying to look at it, but I thought it was fine as it was and I'm just messing it up when I try to add more to it.

I'm the same with hair - need it long so I can chuck it up and not have to style it. But dye - dye is the way to go. Purple highlights are LOVELY. You have to feel like a new you.

oo, cleaning up? He must feel baaaaad.   Net student yummy? make your move, gurl! Just get those purple highlights and POUNCE!

Exactly on the pg tests! Really, Rooz, you'd still be early on the first day of AF being due, so they tell you to test three days after that, even.
besides, on the law of averages we're due a positive on this board, so there.


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Rooz its far to early to test, so try to keep positive!! 
Laura what do you think i should be renamed? (apart from **** head!! ) i don't think singing Take That songs to policemen at 4am this morning is straight laced!!  They did think it was funny though which was good!!!
Miranda my head is fine fell a sleep earlier but off to bed soon, haven't got an early start thank goodness. But really need to sort out an outfit for the wedding haven't got anything yet as too fat but its less than 3 wks away so how do i shift a stone in that short space of time apart from cutting a leg off? 
lol to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Merse  - don't cut off your leg!!  You must be so skinny with all that gym work you do!!  I'm always impressed by you.  Hmmm new name... I dunno... we'll have to have a vote on here to decide i think. **** head is a good suggstion though  

Mirra - don't mess with the book, it was written from the heart so prob great 1st time you wrote it. 

I've off to bed. Night night. X


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

**** head - nice new name! Do we get a new avatar of you singing at policemen with that?  What song was it?
I have a GREAT tip for you - colonic irrigation! have three sessions of that and the weight will just drop off. (or rather, _out_)

Laura - I'm going to give this second copy to my mate who read it last time and pronounced it brilliant - he'll tell me if it's lost anything. Bah.

Night night!

xxxx


----------



## Carole69 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Just wanted to pop in and wish Merse luck for today.....here's hoping for the best result possilble!!!   

I've been a bit down to be honest, not tempted to test at all 'cos I know AF is on her way. Had the obligitory AF Headache yesterday (just went to bed at 4pm and never got up again) and hot sweat Saturday night so feeling really gloomy. I would normally be due Friday, but due to test at the clinic Thursday. Had no symptoms thus far, no implantation bleeding and am totally stressed as we should be moving house a week today so prognosis....not good i'm afraid. I might test Wednesday just so i'm not so devastated on Thursday.

I hope everyone is fine, Rooz I can't believe you tested so early...bad girl!!    for your test.

Carole XXX


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanx Carole  I had all the symptoms of AF both times i was pregnant so don't give up hope! Oh also i didn't have implantation bleed the first time but did the second??
Laura i am a stone over weight and can't fit in to hardly any of my clothes, this has all happened since IVF. I've always struggled with my weight never been slim but i've really put it on since those drugs!!!!!!!!!  And to be honest nothings shifting it!!
Miranda colonic irrigation sounds   and i'm sure these wheatgrass tablets i'm on are doing sort of the same thing!!!!  
We sang a medley of Take That songs, the bride is a fan so we did a sort of mini concert outside the hotel! Obviously we were really great! 
Hope everyone has a good day xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Weather is great up here.....at last!

Hope the FSH was ok today Merse. I am going to see my GP tomorrow for and updated FSH as its been a while since I had one and I am trying to get an appointment at the Lister/ARGC and CARE Nottingham just to see if we are going to try again after this third IVF. Don't think we will think it will be DE but I just need to know I have done everything.

Mirra - think I would prefer to stay on the larger side than have a colonic! Can you recommend me a Lister consultant please.I have just made an appointment with the Lister for an initial consultation and was asked which consultant I would like it with. I said any and have Dr Faris. Can you recommend a particular consultant? I would far rather change my consultation even if it means waiting longer.

Laura - sorry to be the boring killjoy one ( well I am the oldest!)but can you please do everything recommended by our PR relate advisors EXCEPT the shagging!

Roozie - are you trying to torture yourself you crazy woman.....way,way,way to early

Nicki - glad you are not online as probably means you are having a ball

Carole - my fingers are still crossed

Kerry - nice to have you back. Hope being a nurse doesn't turn into too much of a nightmare , you know what men are like!


Pam x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Pam - can't be long as I'm at work, but I LOVED Jaya Parikh. I also really liked Mohammed Saleh, so either of those are good. Failing that, anyone - I haven't had a nasty consultant once!
xxxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

got fsh results not good 11.2 got to test next month as well they want to see if they are fluctuating or rising!!!!!!!


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Merse you unruly lout!!! Re. FSH, that's really not too bad i don't think. What was it the last time you tested? Mine flies about in a range of about 2 points so your's could be doing that too and may be lower next time...? I think we're all agreed that FSH on it's own is pretty meaningless - you get girls with low levels who are still P.R's and those with v high levels who respond OK so try not to get too hung up on it. Are you also going to get your AMH done to give a broader picture.... where are you now with changing clinics?  

Well Carole, i can pretty much ditto everything you just said.   Feel tense, moody, no implntation bleed and not optimistic about any of it!    But, would you be getting AF type symptons this early if it's not due until Friday Anyway, c'mon, we have to just take heart from what Merse has said about the fine line between AF and PG symptons. Don't blame you for wanting to test first on your own at home tho' - don't think i could do mine at a clinic.         

On the colonic thing, think i could benefit from that right now. Still don't know what's happened to my insides since i had GIFT. Feel as blown up as a balloon after eating the tiniest thing and v tender across my stomach - starting to think they might have left a surgical instrument in there!!

Mirra, you must be feeling quite proud of your book progress to date.... when do we get to have a sneaky peak then?

LB, how things with you today? Any of Mirra's wise tips working wonders for you??!! 

 to everyone,

Rooz xx


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

Hi girls just read all the posts for the last week, feel cross-eyed and a bit confused as to where everyone is and what they're doing.  Thank you all for your messages of support.  Sorry i've not been in touch, tested again last Tues (official day) and got a negative again, clinic didn't call back until Thursday, but i decided to go with the result and sure enough AF arrived on Thurs night.  

Spent the rest of the week leaping in and out of the jacuzzi, trampolining, drinking lots and lots of Rose and eating too much cheese.  After crying on Monday and Tuesday, stopped and enjoyed the rest of the holiday in the sun with friends and DH.  Just relieved I wasn't at work and time to grieve and move on. We also came to a fairly momentous decision and decided I would stop work and concentrate on my dad and getting fit and stress-free for round 2.  Handed my notice in today, which was a bit emotional as i've worked at Guy's for 9 years - hasn't really sunk in yet but when it does i think it will be a feeling of relief, just a shame my notice is 3 months!!

As for the rest of you yout hve been busy.  

Laura - i'm really sorry to hear about you and Tim being on the brink, it really does put your relationship to the test all this, but whatever the reasons it's still hard to let go particularly when you've invested so much and clearly the whole baby thing makes it even more difficult.  I hope it all works out for the best in the end for you whatever the outcome. 

Rooz - fingers crossed for you that you get good news, that was really early and i thought i was bad

Carole - week 2 drove me nuts, hang on in there I hope it's good news for you too!!

Merse - 11.2 sounds good to me, OK so i didn't get pregnant but i did 6 eggs and 4 embryos and mine is 14.5.  Can't believe some clinics have some cut off for treatment, mine seem happy to go ahead and haven't even asked me to test again. 

Nicki - hope you have a fantastic holiday i feel a million times better for mine, gives you a bit of headspace to collect your thoughts.

The rest of the gang, hope you are all OK and will catch up with the rest of your news soon. 
take care
Kirstie


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

Merse - Rooz's so right, FSH on it's own can be meaningless. Get an AMH test done, FSH is so last year. 

Carole & Rooz - The last few days of the 2ww are the worst.  It's just so tempting to test.  Hope you haven't tested again Rooz   you tested way too early.  On the Voting Room thread, about 80 % of people who had AF pains went on to have a bfp....lets hope it's all   

Not much happening with me.  Been doing lots of pre packing preparation.  I never realised I had so many clothes!  Sorted out loads of stuff for the jumble tho'.  Only one day left at work - hooray.  Rooz - I work as a Foresic accountant in the Law Enforcement field.  Quite dull, but I've managed to get some project work for when I'm in HK, only part time, but at least it means I can concentrate on my next tx as well as having some time to 'familiarise myself with the culture' i.e. shopping and eating!

One of my best friends told me she was 10 wks pg with her 2nd at the weekend.  I'm really pleased for her, but felt really   as it's a stark reminder that I can't get pg.  This friend was also one of the few I told about my tx & she said she wanted to tell me sooner but didn't know how to tell me for fear of upsetting me.  I know she's being thoughtful, but I just hate all this pity that people seem to ply you with and the way it can alienate you from your friends.  In a way I'm glad I'm moving to HK because I least I can escape all the announcements of newly pregnant friends and family - they'll have to do over the phone or email, which can 't be half as bad....unless they use Skype!!

Anyway, sorry for the me post - hope everyone else is well.  Posts will be intermittent for a while as computer is being packed on Wednesday and I'll only have a cica 1980's laptop to use in the meantime!


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2007)

Kirstie - hadn't read you post when I posted.  Glad you're feeling better after your bfn.  Rose is definitely the way forward!  Did you do any 180's on the trampoline   I think you've made a really good decision to quit work for a while to concentrate on your next tx and your Dad.  Work can pale into insignificance when it comes to family and ttc.  

Emmax


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi girls thanx for making me feel better! 
Rooz what is your FSH normally then? Hope your tummy sorts itself out soon and sending you lots of 
Kirstie glad you had a good time away made some good decisions 
Emma its so hard when your hear of a pregnancy especially when its someone so close sending  
Hope everyone else is ok xxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

How you all doing?

Kirsty - sorry for your BFN. Crap.  

Nicks - you ok? 

Merse - I agree about the whole FSH thing, my friend had a constant fsh at 13 and is preg with twins (and so is her egg recipient) on her first go so its all relative.  Saying that I've not rung up for mine as if its gone up to 73 or something I may just top myself!  

Mirra -  sure the book is fab.. is is done then?  What happens now?  Surely you can't publlish until you get your happy ending??  

Well I'm ok, Tim handed his notice in today so I guess thats pretty final.  He will be around for 2 months, but he is away from friday to HK and then for the following 2 weekends as we had a camping trip planned with his friends and then a wedding so  1st month won't be too bad and guess the 2nd month will be him away in Notts most weekends sorting things out.  Was ok when in meetings but as soon I was back at the ole computer started welling up... people kept asking if I was ok.. had to play on the hayfever to explain red eyes!!

What am I gonna do?  You think I should go ahead with donor sperm? Feel like I've lost everything in one big sweep.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ach, it's so poop Laura-Loo. The only thing I can say for certain is that while it's in and out, up and down, it leaves you unable to make a decision.

Once he's gone to HK things will seem clearer, even if that means you getting on a plane and going after him! But you just don't know how you'll feel, and it's just healthy to make a list of all your options and maybe put a mark out of ten beside them each day from now, to see how your feelings change over a couple of weeks or so.

So I'll start you off:

1: Wait for Tim to come to and start being the man you need
2: Don't wait - just get on with making a baby in whichever way
3: Have a great time as if you were single again for a set period - say three months - then weigh up the options again
4: Have a great time as if you were single again for a set period, but have a structured plan for after that period
5: Dangle (this ain't really a good 'un, as you'll feel lousy in the short _and _ long-term)
6: Give Tim a set time period to return to the relationship as envisaged, and make plans for that period, and plans for if he doesn't
7: Give him a set period to return but with no constraints on how the relationship will run once he's back

I could go on! There are loads of different things you could do, but you need to find the combination that's going to make you feel a bit of hope or excitement, or something positive.

He's going to HK, and you have several occasions soon that will be you and him looking like everything's back to normal again. So to not go nuts with it, you have to make plans - even if you don't happen to stick to them in the end!
Plans make you feel dynamic and positive. Even if you later change your mind, or Tim does something unexpected you will have not just... dangled.

How's the wine prescription doing? Great having 30 bottles for just £6.50, ain't it? Need me to write you another?

xxxx

PS: The book will go off to publishers with the note that it's half a story so far, and that i don't know if it's a happy or sad ending just yet. But I will soon enough. best to keep hopeful!

Kirstie - I'm so sorry about your BFN. It's total rubbish, isn't it? Even when you knew it was coming. But glad you're using the holiday to good effect - enjoy!

Merse, yes, that FSH doesn't sound abominable! You could still be successful, and yes I agree about the AMH - go to it!

I love the thought that AMH is right up there, trend-wise, Emma!  Cor, I'm so cutting edge.
Bugger, for the pg announcement - it's never good.

Rooz - you on progesterone? That makes you sooo windy it's untrue. Gah. thought IBS was bad enough.
Hope you've steered clear of those horrible sticks  PM me your email addy and I'll email you the book just as soon as I've tweaked it again.
It'll take your mind off that naughty testing!

Carole - chin to the wind my dear! AF symptoms mean bugger all. So many have got BFPs with bona fide AF symptoms. You just hold tight and try not to fret.

The rest of you? Mwoi, mwoi 

xxxx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Bloody hell Mir you should be on This Morning!!  Forget Clare Rayner!!  You can be my agony aunt any day!

Still really hot over here doesnt seem to be letting up - I think if anything it will just get worse!!

DH is finally up and about but still very sore.  He is taking anti depressants at the moment cause they are supposed to relax his muscles (I am very tempted to start taking them).  He is really into Desperate Housewives and watched the whole of series one in a day!!  He was up til 2am this morning and kept bloody waking me up to tell me story lines!!  Hence, i am shattered today!!

Hopefully he will be going back to work tomorrow, only light duties, sitting in an office but at least it will get him out of the house.

Still being a health freak at the moment but have only lost 5 pounds in 2 weeks so I am not happy!!

Anyway speak again soon
Kerry


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Mir i agree with Kerry you should be a councillor!! 
Kerry my husband was on those tablets too! I notice you have high FSH whats yours? Not that i'm obsessed or anything!!! 
Laura sending you   for your day!
Gonna email clinic now about AMH!!
 to everyone xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Carole69 (Jun 19, 2007)

Just a quickie, probably post later.

Merse I just wanted to say my FSH has been as high as 17!!  It flucuated like crazy until I had acupucture and it stabalised around 10 every month,   it was 10 when I started my drugs. Now I'm PUPO with 2 gorgeous little grade 2 embies!!!    2 more torturous days to go!!!

My clinic wouldn't start above 10..... 

Fingers crossed for next month honey, take it easy

I'll check in later to say hi to everyone else!! xxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

5lb in two weeks is great, Kerry! They recommend between 1 and 2lb a week is ideal, as the weight will stay off then. Don't want to try my colonics then? 

Mmmn, anti-depressants. I asked for them from my doc last year when I couldn't heave myself up, and he drew me a picture of the brain! Eh, cheers mate...

One does get obsessed with these things, Merse! I just try to stop myself, but it down't work. Keep checking my stats for this site and since January I've been on here for NINE DAYS. Ahem.

Hi Carole!


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

hope you don't mind me posting on here...am after some advice.

I am on my 2nd IVF, and went to the clinic for a scan today. I am on day 7 of stimms

am really sad   Had my scan today and it was awful. I knew something was up; nurse didn't say anything for ages. I only have 4 follies. At this point last time I had 18! Last time I went on to have 13 eggs, 8 embryo's, 6 of which were excellent quality so 2 put back and 4 frosties. My heart broke when she said only 4...we were so hoping for blasts and it seems so unfair that after last time we are having this response. I am on a low dosage of drugs (puregon 200ml) and am thinking now I shoud've had my FSH levels checked before embarking on this cycle...they flucuate I know, but mine is quite high, around 8/9. Doctor has prescribed menopur to try to give me a boost. There are another 2 very small follies that might grow () I know it's quality not quantity, but am gutted that we probably won't be able to go for blasts and it was clear that everyone at the clinic was disappointed and surprised as we'd had such a good response last time. Trying to stay positive, but feel really upset. Have my next scan on Friday so please send some   my way.

Any thoughts or positive stories to perk me up would be much appreciated...

Many thanks all,

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Bodia- we had scan last Wed and got told I had 11 follicles which I was pleased with, when I was undergoing EC on Sat, most had disappeared(apparently ovulated early) and only got 2 eggs, we came home in tears and spent the night upset, next morning got a call from embryologist to say that both eggs had fertilised, at this point we were amazed. They went on to divide and I had ET yesterday with a 2 cell and 4 cell put back.  So there is still hope, keep fingers crossed and hope that things work out for you.
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Bodia - you are on a very low dose of drugs, most of us on here are on over double what you are on, so just because you haven't produced loads of follies this time is dissapointing but certainly not the end of the road.  Hoping you get 6 lovely eggs this time and don't need to have another round anyway. XX

Mirra - wow!  Thanks for the advice.. hmmm what option shall I go for??!  Decisions decisions!!

Merse - thaks for my daily hug!  It really helps!  

Carole - you gone nuts yet?? Wheres your ticker?    

Bodia - Good Luck honey.  

I'm ok... busy at work at the moment.  trying to decide whether to apply for new job?  Hmmm is not a good time to make a break from the known??

XX


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

hello all! Just a quickie, as I've. had. enough. of my computer now. been trying to set up a network, and whydid I even try?     

ANYway... hello Bodia! As the girls have already said, you're on a very low dose, so to get four is fine. More will pop up i should think, if you have a good history, so don't panic!

You might as well apply laura - nothing ventured... I applied for something a while back and haven't heard, and I'm really brassed off, but i know it's only cos I hardly ever apply for stuff. You can always turn it down when you get it!

hello everyone else! Must go look at BB, and switch off, before computers kill me...

xxxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Ladies,
Hope you don't mind me joining you here on this board. I regularly post on other boards and Miranda said to come and say hello over here.

I too am one of life's poor responders and I'm feeling quite crappy about everything at the moment. Going for my 2nd follow up on Friday after my 2nd abandoned IVF cycle since May this year. I am hoping that my current clinic will agree to treat me with Menopor, but not really holding my breath as I just think they want me off their books now as I am a very poor bet.

Got an appointment at CARE in Manchester next month so am thinking that maybe I will just sack this bl**dy NHS treatment off and pay privately. I have also written to my PCT to request that my NHS funding be moved to another clinic. After chatting with Miranda and hearing her positive thoughts about the Lister, am maybe thinking about travelling from Manchester down to London....who knows!!!

Just wanted to say hi to everyone and its nice to know there are others who know how bl**dy useless you feel when you don't even get to EC stage.

Bye for now
Sarah C xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello sarah C... are you Sarah C from the ectopic boards??  Hello its Laura!  What a small cyber world this is!  

Why not go to CARE notts they are very good with poor reponders too and uses new protocol that is meant to be very good! 

Nicks - you ok?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello! Just popping back to say welcome to the thread, Sarah!

I'm going to bed now - up at 5.30 and I'm pooped - but I'll post more tomorrow.

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Night M!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Morning dear!


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Miranda - thanks for the info - going to stick with the consultant I have booked in with someone on another thread has had him and it means I get to go on Monday 

Bodia - I know people always say this but it only takes one embryo. I know you must be disappointed after last time but you are still in with a good shout.

Sarah -  . I have picked up some great info since joining here.

everyone else 

Pam x


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Thanks so much for your welcome and your kind words. It means a lot to me.

I will keep you all posted. I am having acupuncture tomorrow so hoping that might help.

Take care all,
xxx


----------



## Carole69 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hi Everyone  

Hi Sarah, we're all in the same boat chuck!!! I did get to ET but things are now looking grim. Hope you're ok

Laura, new job sound great, just make sure you don't put much uneccessary pressure on yourself!!

Bodia, My FSH was 10, I got 4 follicles, 3 eggs all fertilised and 2 best were transferred. Even if I get a BFN tommorrow I still got to this stage.... best of luck with everything  

Hi Miranda, what's all this getting up @ 5.30!?!  deary me couldn't cope with that!!!

Merse, how's it going?? What's the plan now?
Rooz, wher are you when I need you I'm having a 2WW trauma!!   

Well I was amazingly positive Mon & Tue but late last night I found blood, Not much and not red, went to bed  in tears    I am due AF Friday   ..testing day 2morrow.... I know the brown verses red debate and it's certainly more brown than red but I don't want to kid myself! I haven't dared do a test.

This morning a little bit more but still not red and certainly not full flow. A few AF ish pains but not like I would normally get. I realise it is probably far too late for it to be implantation bleeding and I have resigned myself to the obvious but any advice / similar experiences would be fab.

Sorry girls, don't mean to be self pittying....

Carole xxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

ooh Carole, am at work but was just coming on here to say a  really quick   to you in case you'd decided to test early today. I wish i could advise you re. the spotting - even if it's too late for an implantation bleed it doesn't have to mean anything negative until it becomes full on. Some ladies do have light periods with BFP's, don't they? I'm keeping all crossed for you that it holds off and that that BFP could still be just around the corner. I know how hard this must be for you today but stay strong and try to keep calm!   xxxxx

Bodia, while i'm here, good luck to you too.. sorry to hear of your recent blow. When you're not expecting that it does hit you v hard, i know. But as the others have so wisely said, you could still poss. recruit more follies in time fro EC and you stil have enough to make it to ET all being well. Just try to focus on one step at a time and don't dwell too much on what happened last time versus this time... .    

Will post properly later, 

Love to all,

R xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi Girls just a quickly as got to go back to work and out 2nite just wanted to check up on you all!
Sarah hi and welcome to our pr thread! 
Bodia sending you 
Carole don't lose hope yet 
Rooz 
Laura daily 
And actually   to everyone, i know i need one! Not sleeping again so feel like death and back to being negative! Mir i need a kick up the ass again!!
lol to all xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Carole69 (Jun 19, 2007)

I don't think there's any doubt now......   I see a BFN coming my way 2morrow    

Thanks for all your support anyway  

Carole xxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Carole, hang in there chick. You still don't know, tho' i completely understnd how you feel once you're in the mind set that it hasn't worked. Anyway, here's lots of   for now.

Sarah, welcome ...don't beat yourself up and stop feeling useless. You're not, OK! None of us can help not responding well to these drugs and some of use seem to repond better on certain cycles v. others. There are def. plenty of clinics that will take your cash so don't worry about finding one that will cycle you - i've switched clinics once already, now at UCH, (like you, i thought they probably wouldn't be interested) tho' Lister does sound a good bet for P.R's like us, so i'm sure you could do worse than go there, if you're ok with the travelling. I have to say, i did find just the journey from Hampshire to London quite a ***, every other day, but you get used to it for the key week or two that you have to, and if you have rellies who live there, even better...? Hope you feel a bit better about things once you get your next tx planned out. 

LB, how you doing hun'? Has DP gone to Honkers yet? On the job front, as Mirra said, applying for a new position can't hurt, can only be a self esteem booster (sure we could all do with that!) if they offer it to you and may help take your mind off the other stuff..? Hope you're feeling ok (ish) anyway. 

Merse, the not sleeping thing's no fun is it  Are you just fretting too much about the FSH thing or is it just one of those bouts of insomnia that happens for no specific reason? Whichever it is, i know it can drive you mad and really run you down (i've been quite a bad insomniac on & off since i was a wee teenager) so just look after yourself and try all the usual remedeis like lavender on the pillow, warm baths before bed, milky drinks, and maybe .....some rampant nookie to tire yourself out!!   (must confess, rarely had the energy for the last one). Oh, btw, you asked about my FSH level - it's been fluctuating between about 8-10, which on it' s own isn't too bad tho' my AMH let me down (was 9). Did you ask the Wessex about the AMH test? 

Mirra, i'll PM you my email in a min. so you can send me a sneak preview if that's still ok?? Could do with somethng to take my mind of these last few days that are dragging beyond belief.

Still pretty convinced i'm in the grip of PMT, not PG unfortunately. Moody as hell, feeling slight twinges, usual PMT stuff for me. But am going to sit it out until Sat if AF not arrived before. House is still a pee stick free zone after that last little incident! Just can't trust myself otherwise....

Hope everyone else is doing ok. Emma, how does it feel to be free??!   Hope the packing's going well. Would love to swap places - fancy coming and running a bakery while i jet off to HK?! 

Rooz xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi chaps!

Sorry I haven't been around - been in setting up wireless home network hell. Eventually decided just to plug the modem back in and forget about it for the night...  

Rooz - I have EVERYTHING crossed for you! It would be magic if you got a lovely BFP. Feel we haven't had one for so long! Here's a BFP dance for you...

[fly]                       [/fly]

Carole, you haven't had auntie yet! Don't despair! Try and sleep tonight, and wake up tomorrow to hit those peesticks - they may very well surprise the life out of you!    
I know how awful it is, that feeling that it hasn't worked, but I've seen LOADS of posts on here from people who think that and spot, and get a 

Merse, you too! Chin up, petal - the game's still running. Your FSH isn't that bad, really it isn't. You'll feel so much better when you start treatment.
You could try my word game to get to sleep? Doesn't work for everyone, of course... I pick a subject - animals, vegetables, cars, words ending in tion, whatever, and go through the alphabet. I'm usually asleep before I get to F, but occasionally it takes me till M or N!

Pam - don't blame you! They're all really good at the Lister, so you'll be well looked after whoever it is.

Sarah - I'll reply to your email in a bit! At least being on this thread we'll give you the ammo you need when you go to these duff NHS bods. That's the thing - we all seem to be more expert than the experts, I reckon!

Bodia - can you feel your ovaries doing anything yet? I'm surprised they haven't upped your menopur to try and squeeze more out, but maybe as you responded so well last time they don't think it'll do any good. Thing is, you can only have two put back, so four is enough if you've got good fertilisation. Think positive, and you may be pleasantly surprised Slow-growing things are usually the strongest, anyway. I only had one viable embryo, but they still did a day three transfer, so if you have more they might risk blasts. I'm sure it's up to you to ask them to do that if possible.

Laura - did you apply for that job? How's the trappist monk flat? Or have you started speaking again? You have to speak a _bit_, surely?  Maybe you don't! 
hope you're hanging in there, bird.

Kerry, Odette, Kirsty and Nicks - 

Now, PUPO ladies! Be good to yourself, ok? No fretting! 

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hay girls,

I'm working from home tomorrow so will be able to catch up properly with you all then.

Rooz - you testing tom? thought you had few more days?   

carole - Thinking of you in the morning honey. Good Luck.  

Nicks has texted and wanted an update from her hols.... obvioulsy nothing to report but she is thinking of you.


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

LB, if you text her back, tell Nicks she's a v naughty girl for getting in touch - she's supposed to be forgetting ALL about this stuff while she's away!!! xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I'll tell her!  She can't help but worry about us!! So you testing tom?


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Thanks so much for all your kind and calming words!

Carole - Sending you   and love and strength whatever your result is. Thinking of you. xx

Miranda - I was on Puregon, and they have now added menopur. The 4 follies I have are a good size so they are wary of my popping too early so to speak!

I've been doing everything I can to boost my follies ... been drinking whey protein powder (for body builders!     ) bought a wheat bag (and a microwave as we didn't have one!  ) Also had a homepathic remedy and having acupuncture this afternoon.....as well as the extra menopur jabs! So we'll see how things are looking at my scan tomorrow.

Take care all
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Carole - Thinking of you this morning.


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Carole - I'm thinking about you this morning too

Pam x


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Carole.....  xx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

p.s. LB, no, not officially testing until Sat. (assuming AF holds off until then but not sure she will..) And no more early tests for me!


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

Hi girls - been a crazy week so far after handing my notice in, the next 3 bloody months can not go fast enough!! 

Rooz and Carole - wishing you all the luck in the world, know how bad the last few days are - can send you mental!

Sarah and Bodia - welcome, try and take each step at a time, you can get a pleasant suprise and i'm normally really optimistic, but found it hard during treatment. 

Merse - your FSH is miles lower than mine so try not to fret.  I have shocking insomnia so know how you feel, i've been relying on occasional nibbles on a sleeping tablet to get me through work stress combined with treatment and IVF, it was a shock when i had to stop taking them during the end of treatment and one of the reasons i felt i needed to stop work as without I was only getting 3 or 4 hours a night, but I know that's not an option for everyone. 

It's weird hearing that clinic won't treat people over 10 or 12, mine hasn't had any problems apart from telling me to crack on with treatment.  Maybe it's the NHS vs private debate.

Laura - hope you're doing OK, tough time for you at the moment, perhaps a new start when everything is a bit up in the air might be good in terms of a bit of a life change

Miranda - thanks for your thoughts

Hope the rest of you are OK.
take care
Kirstie


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hey Kirst, good to hear from you again  Glad you've taken the decision to take some time out (bet you are too!!) - work isn't the be all and end all (after IVF of course) tho' we sometimes forget that. Coping with a stressful job on top of insomnia is hell, i know and problem is one feeds off the other, doesn't it. Anyway, just wanted to say hope you're doing OK post the BFN and thanks for your   thoughts too. Here's to the next 3 months at work flying by!!
R xx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Carole  xx
Hi Kirst and everyone else talk later, madly busy as away tom xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Well I have been working from home to day and have done er.... nothing!

Well thats not true I've done lots of jobs just no actual work! 

My sister popped over and had bought me tetris for my ninetendo and have been playing it all day.  

Feel so sleepy today too.

Well I emailed the clinic this mornign and the nurse just called with my blood results, she seemed a bit cagey about them, I asked twice what my FSH was and she kep said 'much better than last time' and second time I asked she just said 'below 10'.  Not sure if she just didn't have them in front of her or if she was trying to keep me positive and my FSH was actually 9.9!  But she said my things were with the consults and she would email me tom with my treatment plan and she thinks my area has just been changed to recieving 2 free round of IVF so she will check and let me know tomo if I get the complete cycle free or if I just have to pay for the drugs.

Back to my Job application form before next round of tetris!!


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

that all sounds +ve then LB... what a bonus if you can get the whole cycle funded.  FSH a pleasant surprise too as not bad at all...! Tetris, i don't know, it's so addictive isn't it. You've just reminded me of a version we used to play yrs ago in my old job, the karma sutra version where they made the most hilarious noises as you got them to mate!!! It was a really stressful job tho', honest!!!

Carole...


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

That sounds fab!!  I want to get it... I will be surfing all night to find it!


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

ladies

Thanks for all your lovely words of welcome.

Feeling ok tonight, thought I'd be having kittens before this bloody follow up tomorrow but I feel strangely calm. Think I kind of know that I've come to the end of the road with my NHS treatment and I am looking forward to getting some closure on the two fiasco treatment cycles that I've just had. There is a small chance that seeing a different consultant might mean that she may be willing to try something different with me but I aint holding my breath. 

Miranda, I am going to see if they will consider the Clomid short flare cycle, so fingers crossed 

Laura, yep its me from the ectopic pregnancy website. I've had to use Paul's nickname Swinny as my username as there's already a Sarah C. How's things with you? 

Off to go and have a lovely long bubbly bath now and pamper myself. Paul has booked us a weekend away in Bath straight after our appointment tomoz. Quite clever really as he knows that I always go into meltdown after having a ride on the NHS negativity train. So he's gone for the weekend away distraction technique. I have to say I am quite impressed as he's not usually that sensitive to be honest. I'll have to make the most of it.

Anyhow girlies check in with you all next week

Have a good weekend


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

YAAAAAAARRRRRROOOOOOO!!!! I am witing this to you on my laptop, my little chickadeesm after three blinking days trying to get my network to work.

I am so thrilled - now I can watch TV and type and surf!

Hi Sarah!
The NHS sucks the big one, frankly. I've had nothing but grief in my run-ins with everyone in the service. But if they're funding thousands of pounds worth of treatment I'd put up with it I guess!

Laura - step away from the Tetris! It's sooooo addictive. I got addicted to Chuzzles on www.popcapgames.com - took me ages to wean myself off. Weird, that nurse not giving your exact results - does she not realise that's how we get throught this, from number to number?  

Rooz - are you scared? Only two days to go! Any peesticks in the house?  

Kirstie you lucky thing! I'd love to give up work, I'd bake and garden and write all day. Sounds like the job was a headf*ck - well done on making the move.

Nicks - how are you chuck? Relax and enjoy your hols!  

Bodia - you'll be fine - they sound like they're taking care of you all right.

Odette, Pin, Pam, Kerry, hello!

Have I missed anyone?

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Carole -  hope your ok.  

I'm so looking forward to the weekend and a week without any tension!

I applied for that job!! Well lets wait and see if i get an interview

I'm drinking wine again! hic!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Girls i'm going away tom till next wed and won't be near a computer how am i gonna cope And how am i going to find out about  's??
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Carole69 (Jun 19, 2007)

Hiya everyone,

Thankyou so much for all you r kind words of hope and support but as suspected I received a   yesterday afternoon confirming what I already knew.     

I am sorry I didn't post yesterday it was very unfair of me but I didn't expect it to hit me like it did. I was absolutely devastated and found it difficult to function most of the day. As if things weren't bad enough the pain of AF is like my insides are being ripped out as if to constantly remind me what i've lost.....as if I needed reminding.


Anyway enough of me....how are you lot??


Rooz, I am praying so hard for you....please prove to us all that there is still hope!!!!      
How you feeling? Stupid question...... all the best babe.


Laura, good luck with your application. I don't envy you the interview, I hate interviews!

Miranda, modern technology eh?? Were' moving next week and i've got all that to look forward to!!


Kirstie, nice to hear you back again.

Bodia   Hope your scan is good today. Each step is so nervewracking isn't it!?

Pamela, thanks for your thoughts chuck. This place is such a good place for support and good feeling

Hi Sarah, sorry for being remiss and not saying hi but i've had a few low days, so a big HI and good luck with sorting out a new consultant....i'm considering the same to be honest.

Odette, Pin, Kerry, Nicks, anyone else out there....hope your all doing well.

Well onwards & upwards i'm going to enjoy my first Vodka for months tonight!!!!

Take care everyone

Love Carole xxxxxxxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

ooh Carole, i'm so so sorry hun'. I was still hoping that no news may have been good news yesterday but i guess not. I can totally understand you not wanting to jump onto the internet and tell everyone when you're coming to terms with a BFN so for god's sake don't apologise.... i'm sure i'll be exactly the same. Listen, give yourself a bit of space & take care the next few days, don't beat yourself up too much - easier said than done i'm sure. Enjoy a few stiff drinks (i shall be without a doubt) tonight anyway and line up a few treats 'cos you deserve them after all this cr*p.

Rooz xx


----------



## Carole69 (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks Rooz, What time's your test?? Are you feeling positive  
Carole xx


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

Hi Carole - so sorry to hear your news, know what you mean about the insides being ripped out, i spent most of the day in bed clutching my tummy, and got some very heavy bleeding and clots - now referred to as the most expensive period i ever had!!  Take some time and much vino to recover - both help!

Rooz - i have everything crossed for you - good luck


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry Carole. It's the worst feeling, knowing that all that time effort, strain and money have come to nothing. All that hope you store up, it's so cruel.
What's next for you? Have you got some time off to move and get yourself and the house sorted?

Rooz - how's the avoidance tactics going? Have you locked yourself in your house, away from peestick madness?

Laura - it'll be so nice not to be treading on eggshells! You'll have to throw a mini party and get the girls round to dispell the tension in the air once Tim's buns are out the door. Are you two going to write to each other? Whatever happens, it'll all work out somehow.

Merse - are you already getting technology withdrawal? Before you're even away?  

Kirstie - glad to see you've recovered a little. Why have you got to work three months' notice? Surely it's usually just a month?

Kerry, Odette, Pam, Pin, Sarah, Bodia, and everyone that my feeble brain has managed to forget - helloo!

xxxx


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Carole - I am very , very sorry to read this. As the others say that crash from being full of hope to getting that BFN really is so, so cruel. My heart goes out to you. Good on you for already having the next consultation arranged.

Roozie - you must be sick with worry by now. Come on Roozie Junior! Loads and loads and loads of good luck wishes.

Laura - fingers crossed for the interview and I hope you are ok and have a good weekend planned to take your mind off DH.

Swinny - to say I am jealous is a bit of an understatement- have a great weekend

Hi everyone else

Pam x


----------



## nic68 (Apr 13, 2007)

sorry to hear your news carole.

Nicola x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Carole - So sorry honey, we have all been there so understand how hard that result is.  Take your time, eat chocolate, drink wine...  

Rooz - how you feeling? Whats your gut feeling? Hows your boobs? Any veins? We SO need a BFP on this board.  

Mirra - Me and Tim will email... he is only away 10 days so if I post him a letter it prob won't get there until he is back!!

You girls make me laugh.. good luck with the interview!!  I have only just sent off the application form, you must hold me in such high esteem!

Well my friend at work called today to tell me his little boy was born yesterday and was still born   (remember I told you few weeks her waters had broke).  He was so sad on the phone, but nothing I can do I say will help.  Then about 3 minutes after a nasty family turned up wanting to make a complaint to his manager (me!) as he hadn't returned there phone calls etc... it took alot to keep my composure.. they know he had been off on compassionate leave.   

Well I have nibbles and wine and an evening of trashy tv... so excited!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Winkers! I can't believe that family!
That poor couple - that must hurt beyond hurting.

So... when do you start that job, Laura?  

Pam - welcome back!

xxxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

thanks for all your encouragment gals... somehow don't think i'll be the one to brighten up this thread tomorrow but i'll do my best. Sadly, no pregnant feeling boobs or anything else for that matter - i've just had mild twinges/cramps for a few days now, as though AF wants to get going but is being surpressed by the Cyclogest (which presumably it is) so can't even feel +ve about it not arriving as i know it's all artificial.   I'm seriously tempted to test tonight so, if nothing else, i can try & get some proper sleep without butterflies all night but DH is persuading me to wait so guess i ought to.

Anyway, Carole, i hope you got through today OK and have planned something to cheer yourself up over th e wkend?? 

Love to all,

Rooz xx

PS. LB, that's so awful about your colleague. I can't imagine how they must be feeling.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Come on Rooz, we need you to life our spirits!!!    You have to be the one!  No pressure of course!  

Seriously honey, good luck tomorrow, I'm so hoping you get that BFP that you deserve.


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Carole -   so sorry to read your news. Take as much time as you need, but remember we are all here for you when you need some support.

Roozie - Thinking of you and sending  

Laura - That's so sad about your friend.   Hope he has some good support around him. How on earth do you get over something like that?

I had a scan yesterday. Pleased to say that we now have 5 follies which are all really good sizeed (16-20) and one smaller one (9) which might still grow. Still doing all the wierd follie encouraging things and hoping for some good eggs on Mon. It's amazing how the goalposts change doing this isn't it? I never even had to think about any of this last time as I responded so well.

Finished work yesterday. Am a teacher. Will have to go in over the summer hols as have loads of planning to do for Sept.  

Have a good weekend all. I am v nervous about going under general and poss not getting many eggs on Mon!!!!!!

Take care and thanks for all your support on this board.

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Wish I'd been a teacher!!

Rooz -


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

Bodia - great news about the follicles and good luck for Monday

Roozie - thinking of you hun. Pray it was good news this morning.

Pam x


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hi girlies,

i can't actually quite believe i'm writing this today because as you know, i was so 100% utterly & completely convinced about the result, but.....bloody hell, it's a  . !! I don't think it's really sunk in yet and of course it's v v v early days, but to say DH and I were gobsmacked is an understatement. Tested at 3.30am, as woke up dying for a pee and DH told me to do one and then wait for the morning to refill bladder & test (he was too bleary eyed to be interested in pee sticks at that point) but there was no way i could, so once he'd dozed back off i snuck off downstairs and did the deed. Then did another one just to make sure a few hours later. Can't get through to the clinic today but will obviouisly need to get a blood test done early nxt wk to confirm, so it's back on the rollercoaster & tenter hooks until then.

Anyway, thanks for all being here and for all your encouragement. I'm off to eat the pair of shoes that i swore i'd eat if this happened.  

Bodia, i'm so pleased to hear your follies have come good - i know you're still probably disappointed that you didn't get the numbers you had last time but you still have a decent number, all at perfect sizes by the sounds of it, so looking good. I'll be keeping all crossed for you for Monday.

Will chat more when less dazed!

Love to all,

Rooz xxx


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

Oh my god rooz that's bloody fantastic news i'm so so pleased for you - you must be shocked and over the moon and well done for being so strong and waiting to test.  I'll have a glass of something for you tonight.  

Bodia - congrats on the scan, should be even better by Monday - i had 6 follies, 4 big 2 med and got 4 embryos so more than enough to get 2 back in there next week - hopefully you'll be the next BFP!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Rooz - Yeee haaa!!  Oh chuffed for you honey.  I'm gonna text nicks!!!!!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, bloody hell! You've gone and done it!

[fly]YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!![/fly]
At last - we have some good news! Well done Roozer!

I'm made up. I might even have a little sob, you know.

Awww, you beauty! You've perked up the spirits of poor responders everywhere.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Rooz - Just realised.... it could be triplets!   I put first bags on the spare one if it is triplets (noone wants any more than 2 babies at a time surely??)


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Been reading 6 pages of catch up for an hour!  
Rooz - BLO*DY FANTASTIC AMAZING NEWS GIRL      You must be over the moon you little 'Giftette'!!! We so needed a bit of good news   so used to reading bad news, its a real shock!
Carole I'm sorry hun it wasn't to be for you.   What can I say.  I know how it feels and I hope you will start to feel a bit better in a few weeks.  I feel so much better now after my hols but I still get really annoyed looking at people with f***ing babies!  
Kirst - glad you managed to enjoy the rest of your holiday.   Good plan to give up work.  That is my main stress area at the moment.
Bodia welcome! Hope it goes OK for you this time.  Quality not quantity  
Swinny - what protocols were you on before - is there any room for improvement?  
Merse - glad you results weren't too bad.  What is the next step? Can't believe your hen weekend antics!   I've had a few drinks on hol but ended up feeling queasy in the day - reflux or phantom pregnancy?!
Laura - when do you start your new job then?   Hope life's going OK and that you are 'finding' yourself.  Had the blue rinse yet??   
Mirra - would love to read the first edition if poss? Will be strange reading something that is so close to all of our hearts.
Pam - hi there! Hope you are OK.
Kerry - sorry about DH.  Hope he gets better soon.  Men can be a bit of a pain when they are 'ill'   How is your menopause going?
Odette, Pin, Babs, Nic and other lurkers I've forgotten  
Had a fab holiday.  Feel very rested now and ready to move on.  It didn't rain until friday!   climbed a few mountains, did a good bike ride, had lots of nice food and ate lots of cake!  
Chat soon girlies - gotta go and order chinese now  
Nicks


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Rooz -  What fab news! Well done you! Hope you have a happy and healthy pg. xxx


----------



## Pin (Apr 18, 2006)

Fab news Roozie - well done     

I've finally got some company  

Hi Nicki - glad you had a good hols.  Sounds very energetic though for a holiday - mind you my DH is currently a 1/3 of the way through the '3 peaks challenge'.  Ben Nevis this morning, then probably descending Scarfel Pike as i type, then Snowdon about 2am if all goes to plan!!

Hi to all    - there are far too many of you to remember in my hormonal state.

Hi Laura - have a glass of wine for me.  So sorry to hear about your colleague's poor baby.  

Pin xx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

aww, thanks everybody!  Don't get me wrong, I don't mean to sound ungrateful for this BFP, but the whole situation feels so alien, it's really thrown me off balance, i just don't know what to do with myself! (apart from the occasional inane grin) So i'm on the 2 day wait now for the blood test which i hope i'll be able to shoot up to London for tomorrow otherwise i'll seriously be losing the few marbles i had left!! If that goes ok, i'm not sure when i'd have a first scan to confirm whether it's one, two or three ... presumably a few weeks' time. 
LB, don't scare me about the triplets... there's no way that could happen, is there  
Nicks, it's great to have you back. We've all missed our thread founder and resident gas lady!!   Glad you're feeling better for the break, it sounded just the ticket -  it's hardly surprising you needed one after all the emotions of the past few weeks. 

Carole, hope you're hanging in there hun'. I expect you're up to your ears in boxes and removal vans so good luck with all of that. Hope AF has eased off too... sucha ****ty thing to have to deal with on top of everything else. Anyway, let us know you're ok when you get a chance. xxxx

Bodia, best of luck for EC tomorrow. Don't wory about the G.A - Nicks here is in the trade and can put your mind at rest, i'm sure. I was the same and asked lots of daft questions about it, but it's perfectly natural to be apprehensive isn' it. I'm guesssing deeper one where they take control of your breathing etc - I only had the latter as i was having GIFT). In a perverse kind of way i quite enjoyed the induced woozy-ness before i went to sleep, it was just like having  a few too many drinks in the space of 10 seconds!! Anyway, it'll be over before you can say EC.

Mirra, i still really want to get a sneak preview - with all the events of the past few days i totally forgot to PM you my email add. OK if i do that now? Is it ready or are you still putting the finishing touches to it?

Pin, i pray i'll be able to join you but there's such a long way to go yet and i'm terrified of getting my hopes up too much at this stage. God, i've really got to work on that PMA...! When are you due, you must be pretty far down the line now?

A big hi and   to everyone else!

Rooz xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Rooz - good to hear from you.  Was thinking about you all last night!  I think we must all have been feeling that nothing ever works treatment wise so its brill news.  Am dead chuffed for you!  So 4 weeks and a day then today?! You must sneak a little BFP on your profile/ticker! Next week will make it more real with blood test and scan date.  Its going to be interesting at first scan though with the potential of 3!!!!!
Raining here today   am sure it is everywhere.  
Hope everyone else OK

Nicks


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hey Nicks, yeh, weather not much cop here today either, kind of day where there's little incentive to get off the sofa/PC! Well i'm glad my news might help to perk us P.R's up - i reckon this thread is due for a more positive chnage in direction, so i'm expecting a bumper crop of BFP's from you lot soon! 

Enjoy the rain...

R xx


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Hello Ladies

Rooz well done you little beauty.  I am soooooo pleased for you.  I hope everything goes smoothly for you.

Bodia well done on your scan.  Good luck for your EC.

My DH is still very poorly.  He was hospitalised yesterday with the pain but they did nothing for him so he has come home again today and is in bed.

I am having a nightmare on my diet.  I have now lost 6 pounds in 3 weeks.  I have been going the gym nearly every day.  It must be my injection to stop my periods making me put on weight cause I can usually lose quite a bit of weight when I first start dieting (I am a bit of a big girl you see)!!  I am going to the DR's on Tues to ask about slimming pills, bet they wont give them to me though!!

Hi to everyone else.

Speak soon
Kerry
xxx


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Rooz - Thanks for your words of support. I had GA last time; was totally terrified but it was fine. Am not as nervous now, but not too far off either if you know what I mean?!   Good luck for getting your bloods done.

Kerry - Sorry to hear your DH is really poorly. Hope he gets well soon.   xx Also,   on the diet. 

Anyway, have had a surprisingly good day so far. Went to church for some much needed praying,   then met a friend who is 8 mths pg. She was great and we went for a drink (non alcoholic of course  !) and then came back here and sunbathed and just chatted the afternoon away. Feeling a little nervous about tomorrow; both the GA (even though that was fine last time I don't like the thought of it,) and also the eggs....how many / am I going to get any etc etc?! DH has been a nervous wreck today, but that's worked out well as he's cleaned the whole house, made loads of curry to freeze and generally kepy himself busy in a productive way!  

Anyway, take care all,

xx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Bodia-hope all goes well tomorrow, good luck


----------



## Pamela39 (Apr 6, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!

I really am so very pleased to hear this for you and DH but also for us poor responders-it gives me hope.

Look after yourself

Pam x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Well I have had a very quiet weekend.  Yesterday I slept practically all day and then went out for dinner with my friend and slep most of today and guess what.... I'm tired!?

Whats wrong with me felt like this for weeks.  

Well anyone been up to anything nice this weekend?

I'm gonna settle down now with a film and a glass of wine  .  I've realised I'm such a loner, I just want to be on my own with my cyber mates, ebay and my nintendo!  

XX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi all!
We are good understanding mates though LB   DH is watching Rome later so no telly for me (don't like it they keep chopping people's heads off!)
Just learnt how to download music and now feel like a teenager  
Bodia - hope it goes OK for you tomorrow hun   Let us know how you get on.
Hi Pam! Lets hope Sept is our month - that's when I'm hoping to go again.
KJ - hope your man starts to get better soon   Does he have any pins and needles etc down legs or weakness? Hope it will settle down  
Hi to everyone else   Work tomorrow - bah humbug  
Nicks


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicks - Yes you are good buddies!! I hate that Rome too your right far to much cutting off of heads... weird as I do love a blood thirsty horror! If your off in sept thats when I should be off too! Although I have to take month of pill first and you are only gonna D/reg for week. Still sometimes best not to be cycling too close together.  

Bodia - Good luck tom  

Mirra - where are you? You are normally always around? Hope your okey dokey.

Kerry - Poor DH.   

I can't believe its Monday again (well nearly??) I hate mondays. And I have my appraisal tomorrow too!!  

Hi everyone else XX


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

thanks alot KJ and Pam! 

KJ, sorry to hear of all the probs your DH is having... can't be much fun  

LB, you're not a loner! Well, no more than the rest of us saddos on here day and night!!! Re. the sleeping.. wish i could get some of your's (in fact, sure you're not nicking mine?!!), my mind seems to go into overdrive at the mo when i'm lying there. You're probably just exhausted from all the emotions at the mo, it's understandable. 

On that note, time for bed, going to try and grab an early one,

Nite all,
R xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Night night floozi (actually I best not call you that any more... be no floozying for you for a while now! )


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello dears!
Bloody weather! Feel like I've done nothing all weekend. I've done a fair bit on the book, walked the dogs etc, but nothing like housework or gardening. Bah!
Just put it on one side to speak to you lot, and watch the Bernard manning thing - a bizarre thing on C4 that the man himself is narrating from beyond the grave. Bonkers.

Laura, it's no wonder you're tired! It's post traumatic stress. It'll get better, as you start to feel a bit more yourself and discover who you were before Tim.
It's so good sometimes, to be on your own. I like talking to myself! Find it quite therapeutic. Much as you hate it, too, work is a good thing - stops you disappearing up your own ****, I find!
Pity we can't all get together for beers - an OJ for Rooz and Pin!

Nicks, so you and Pam are going for September too? We'll be cycle buddies - hoorah! Always good to go through it with others.

Bodia - good luck for tomorrow!!!! Lots of juicy eggs for you, my girl. You'll be EggsRUs - so there! This is the worst bit, but it's not much longer till you know how many you've got.

Kerry, your poor DH! Sounds awful.

So Rooz - has it sunk in yet? Now for eight months of positive worry! You'll be fine, bird - and those triplets will be, too! 

Kirstie, Pin, Pam, Babs, Nic, Odette, Beachgirl, Carole -


----------



## Carole69 (Jun 19, 2007)

Rooz, Well done!!!!    
That's absolutely fantastic news, here's sending you    for a trouble free 8 months!!! Really chuft for you chuck...it's given us all hope!

Take care
Carol xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2007)

Just a quickie from me...have packed our computer and am using a neighbours  so can't use it for long....so many posts and so little time - have just skimmed the posts so forgive me for lack of personals.

Carole -   for your bfn.  This IF thing is so sh1te and so unfair.  I see you've got a follow up consultation planned - I hope it goes well and you get the answers you need.  Are you planning to cycle again soon?

Roozie       Mahoooosive congratulations....the baker has got a bun (or buns) in the oven!  Am soooooo pleased for you.  It just shows that we do get bfp's on the poor sods thread!  Good luck with the blood test.  

Hi to everone else.

Well, house is packed and we're flying out tomorrow.  It all feels quite surreal.  Can't wait to go now...it's all been so long in the planning.  I'll be in touch when I'm on line in HK.  

Ta'ra for now....

emmaxx


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

hiya!

Bodia, i hope EC went well today matey?   

Thanks for that Carole... i feel v guilty about the timing of mine, but i hope you're coping ok. Perhaps moving house and doing something completely hectic at a time like this is a blessing in disguise...?? (i'll let you be the judge of that!) 

Hey Mirra, quite agree about this weather - it's seriously dysfunctional. Today's been an improvement but so bloody stuffy isn't it. Pheew.

Hey Emma... how exciting that you're on your way, i bet it does feel really odd  I hope you and DH have a good flight out there and can't wait to hear all about your first experiences in mad skyscraper city! Whereabouts are you living by the way? Did you have to organsie it all yourselves or did Dh's firm help out? Take care anyway and post soon! 

Well, just had the 'phone call from the clinic with my blood results, another heart in mouth moment that we've all come to know and love... all fine at the moment, in fact, i think my levels are pretty bloody high so not sure what that says about how many might be in there?  HCG is over 2900 and progesterone about 600... nurse told me earlier that expected range might be 500-700 and 100+, tho' each day past implantation. must make a huge difference given the HCG doubles roughly every 2 days, so could just be the one there. Scan next Thursday (really early, i thought it's be a few weeks away) to see what's what. Still feeling v surreal.

How's everyone else doing today? 

Rooz xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG! So it really might be triplets
Lordy - you'd better be sitting down when they tell you how many, Rooz!


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

Mirra, stop it, NO!! Naughty girl!!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Rooz - is that HCG measured in the same units everyone else uses on here cos that seems MASSIVE!    I think all your three must have split and now you have 6   Have you checked it on that beta levels website? Early scan sounds good - can they see anything that early though? 
Mirra - it will be great for your book - Roozies triplets! My garden has been on hold too due to the weather   
Emma - hi dude! I knew I had forgotten someone in my post the other day!  Bon Voyage hun  
Carole - how you doing?  Are you moving house??
Bodia - hope today went OK  
LB -   tonight?
Merse - any dates for next treatment?  Could it be you up next?  Don't think we have anyone for August stimming yet?  
KJ - hope DP bit better today  
Pin - I did the 3 peaks once - all in the same year!   Well 24 hours isn't very long is it?!
Kirst - how's work?  Bet you hate it now you know you're going.  
Who have I missed?  There are so many of us now - i'm not good on big threads - head gets muddled - have to write names down on a piece of paper!  
Pam, Odette, Nic, Beach and the rest   
 
Nicks


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Bloody hell Rooz!!!!  If Nicks is right and they have all divided and you have 6, I think you should share them out??!! Probably enough for us all to have one each... bugsy a girl!! Ha! Got in first again!!

I'm gonna go and look for HCG preg results and come back!!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Me too!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Don't we need to know the day implantation took place? Or the exact day of egg collection - what was that by the way, Rooz?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

0-1 week: 0-50 IU/L
1-2 weeks: 40 - 300
3-4: 500 - 6,000
1-2 months: 5,000 - 200,000
2-3 months: 10,000 - 100,000


This is weeks past ovulation so Rooz you are only 2 weeks past?  But your level are that of 3-4 weeks post ov (Ec i guess)  Hmmmm OMG your having twins!!!

Lets wait for Nicks to have a look to confirm our diagnosis... she is the threads Dr after all... I'm just the chief fertility nurse on here!!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

i thought your test day was 14 days post 'ov' Rooz is that right?  so 16 days post ov today.  Site is www.betabase.info
I'm looking now............


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Come on Nicks!!! We are waiting for your disagnosis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Oh I'm so excited a PR with twins there is hope for us all!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Blooming heck!! Its triplets!!!!!!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Seems to suggest more than 1 guys! Highest for a singleton was 2700 and 2800 ish for 'multiple'.  Rooz you are definately at the top end of the range girl   I'm excited!   
nicks


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I think this calls for a glass of wine!!!  Whens the scan rooz... we are hungary for more info!!  (am sure are too!!)

 Fab news Rooz!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Yes even I might have a glass!   Let's have a toast LB to 'Floozers triplets!'


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ah ... I'm so proud aren't you aunty Nicks?? I may start knitting later!

Cheers!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

yeah I feel really proud too   I can't wait til Thursday now. Better get off here now though - DH thinks I'm mad.  Had to explain the all new concept of GIFT (gametes-into-floozie-treatment!)

NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hehe!!

Maybe you should try GINT next (Gamates-into-Nicks-treatment)


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Girls,

Rooz...sounds promising! Glad all went well with test results!

 to everyone. Sorry no personals but v very tired!

Well, I had EC and thankfully the GA and everything went OK. I got 4 eggs. Was a bit gutted to be honest not to have had more, and obviously blasts are out now. Both very nervous waiting to see how many / if any have fertilised. Thanks as always for all your support and good wishes...couldn't do this without my buddies on here! I got really upset before going down to theatre; I just so badly want this to work so that I never have to go through this again!!!

Thanks again all,

xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Bloody laptop! I wrote a post then was bumped orf. back on the desktop now - snarl.

Are we popping our corks then, gals? Hic.

I'm so excited! If it's triplets I think we'll all swoon, let alone you, Rooz!

GILT sounds good too, laura! You can be gilt-edged. GIMT sounds like a pervert's rubber suit, frankly.

Shall we do a sweepstake on how many babies?

Bodia - well done on getting some eggs! They may well be super eggs, and you don't get a lot if they're super eggs. Don't feel disheartened - it's still eminently within your grasp.

xxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Bodia - Pin only had three eggs I believe and shes now 20 weeks!!  So don't panic..    Feet up now and relax.  

Mirra - yup!  You know we pop a cork for any occasion...  

Ok - I reckon twins... triplets would be too many!!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

I reckon three actually!  
Bodia - well done hun, rest up. Hope you get a good phonecall tomorrow  
Love old GINT


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Here is some footage of Roozie floozie next year!!!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh and make sure you have the volume up!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Hee! very good!
She looks very serene for the mum of quads, doesn't she?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I reckon she was on drugs??


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Quite possibly! And had had a facelift. Or four nannies waiting in the background.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sorry to change the subject but carole from BB has the most enormous knockers!!!   Never seen any so huge!


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

ok, ok, very funny girls. Ha ha ha ha ha.  Glad i'm managing to entertain you this evening!! Nope, there's no way it's triplets, i'll bet you any money... the nurse did actually say they had known women with singletons to have levels in the 000's , so there, you're all barking up the wrong tree & have just got a bit  & delirious tonight!!! 

LB, that scale misses out 2-3 weeks, it jumps from 1-2 wks at (40 -300), then to 3-4 wks at (500-6000), so perhaps it should say 2-4 wks is 500 - 6000, that would make sense as i'm now 20 days post EC/ov.('cos don't forget i had a nice long 18 day "2WW") , ie. almost 3 weeks whihc would be bang in the middle of that range. See, there are lies, damned lies and statistics!!

Hey Bodia, well done for getting 4 lovely eggs today. They could be 4 top notch ones and if the fert. rate is good, you'll have 2 good un's for ET which is all you need. I know it's b. awful waiting for the phone call but deep breaths chuck and you'll be fine.   

P.S. That quad vid. is something else!!  Are they all real people?.


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

well LB, with levels up there i reckon i'm odds on to end up with BB carol boobs. Hope so, always wanted huge knockers.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ahhh fabulous huge boobies... I will get them one day, not suire if it will be through preg or a plastic surgeon though!!


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi...........just finding my way around.  Laurab responded to my first post yesterday and suggested I come onto this thread as I have high FSH and so am likely to be a poor responder.  Have been reading your recent posts and they really made me smile.  Not too sure what else to write as this is all a bit new to me!!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm surprised she could walk about with those puppies off the leash!

Nipples the size of small planets, too.  

Can't BELIEVE Charley got off the hook in the noms! So frustrating - I don't want to watch her for another week.  

Rooz - gonna share them out if it's quads? I'll take the smallest one - you'll hardly notice.

xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoops! Sorry Ali - didn't see you there.

Welcome aboard the PR ship! we'll guide you through, never you fear.

Are you about to start tx?

xxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Ah - just been through your posts and answered my own question! I see you're in the same situation as me, funding-wise. You're not from Dorset are you?

Anyway, I'll chat to you properly tomorrow Ali, as I'm off to bed.

Night night everyone!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ali - Welcome aboard!! As you can see we are all celebrating tonight with a poor responder BFP!! We are all very excited about it.  Yes join us, hopefully we will be able to throwyou off the thread when you produce 10 lovely eggs if you decide to go for IVF.  Most of us on here have high FSH except Mirra, who has low AMH.. so all in same boat of not many eggs.  But we don't let that get us down.. it only takes one!  Some of the girls are taking DHEA and wheatgrass and some other stuff to improve egg quality but they can tell you about that.

Mirra - I kinda 'like' Charley, I don't want her as my mate but she makes good tv.... I soooo hate Chanelle.. she is sucha whingy drip!  .  And Carole with the wet t-shirt!!!    Hmmm I want a baby too.. if its quads she won't wanna give 2 away?? Will she?  Maybe we should have a baby raffle?!  My friend went to a CHIPS meeting once and they had a raffle and someone joked the prize was a baby... you can just imagine all those infertile women scrabbling to get tickets for a baby lottery!! 

Anyway I better head to bed as I was very late for work today!   Didn't make it in til 11am! Ops! Better make an effort tomorrow a!

Night night my lovelies.


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Night to you both......and thanks.  I feel comfort and inspiration from coming aboard.  Some of your posts have made me really laugh too!!

Just to answer your question, I'm from Southampton and due to my FSH level I have been refused NHS treatment.  Also, as my partner has a child already even if I manage to get the level to below 11 we are still precluded.  Our consultant tells us that one go at IVF is very informative and can tell you how well you respond.  At present the only place that would treat me would be the Lister at £5000 a pop.  I am arguing for my one free go locally so that a. we can make an informed choice about whether to spend money on this, b. so we can carry on with some sort of normal life still and c. I feel we have put enough into the NHS over the years financially and now we want this one thing back.  Its such a postcode lottery, isn't it?

Anyway, I saw my MP last week and raised this with him.  He emailed the Secretary of State and the head of Hants PCT. Waiting for response - though aware that I dont have time to waste either!!!

Trying hard to avoid BB this year though do get a glimpse occasionally.  

Night xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Laurab - you really are the fertility nurse!

Have been taking powdered wheatgrass daily since March but only just heard about DHEA.  Intertested in finding out more though if anyone has any info.

xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well Nicks is the DHEA guru on the site... I've not just converted although I have my wheatgrass but not started it yet.

Honestly the girls on here really are absolute stars.  I don't think I could cope with out my PR buddies!

Mirra was at Lister for her last cycle, I think you'll find some abroad clinic will treat you at half the price and you get a holiday included, I've done lots of research as its just SO expensive over here. Think Mirra is off to Istanul in Sept.. thats where I would go too, they seem really professional and IVF is only 1500!! Fab!

Anyway Night my lovely


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

LB - I nearly wet myself laughing with that clip!   Poor Rooz! Looks like fun though   So you didn't test til 18 days post ov??  How on earth did you get away with that?  Mirra you were meant to be in charge when I was away   Anyway Flooz, you can't blag it - YOU ARE HAVING MORE THAN ONE AND WE'VE DECIDED!!
Ali - welcome   You will fit in here and not be made to feel like an alien as some clinics do.   DHEA is a hormone that decreases in our bodies with ageing and that essentially is what your eggs are doing if your FSH is high.  There is a small amount of evidence that it can increase your egg and embryo quality in IVF and maybe even your chance of natural conception. Its the only thing that has any 'medical' research behind it but its early days.  There aren't any real side effects so alot of us are taking it here. 
Have day off today and its not raining!!  So going to do some weeding.  Be back on later for everyone's news  

Nicks


----------



## Fiffi (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi! My sincere apologies for barging in like this. My friend Mie is stimming and even after 4 days of stims her levels are just 80. I just want to know where I can get information about poor response to IVF drugs (tried googling but most of the articles werent very clear). Any positive stories of people who didnt respond initially but did later on that I could relate back to her would be just greatly appreciated. I have had IVF before but since I never faced this problem I do not know what to tell her to comfort her. This is her first cycle.

Thank you 

Farah


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Hi Farah!
I never had levels done (presume you are talking E2?) but 4 days is pretty early. The first long proto I did I was really slow to respond and didn't get any EWCM til about day 8 (my way of interpreting E2!).  Last time had a much faster response.  Have they increased her stim dose?  I'm sure there is time yet. Good Luck to her!   Lovely daughter too  
Nicks


----------



## Fiffi (Aug 15, 2003)

Thank you so much Nicks. Yes it is E2. I suppose 4 days is pretty early but as I never faced this issue before I just didnt know what to say to her. Thank you once again.


----------



## bodia (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Girls,

 Ali...welcome on this thread! I only joined last week when I had a a scan after stimming and only had 4 follies! But have been made to feel very welcome.

I got the phonecall....3 embies made it! Transfer is tomorrow at 2.30pm, so hoping and praying they survive until then.

Any thoughts on baby aspirin? My consultant doesn't tell people to use it, but the other consultant at the clinic does. And I've read a bit on here but am confused...if it thins the blood won't it make it more difficult for the embies to implant?!   

Thanks all,

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

bodia said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Ali...welcome on this thread! I only joined last week when I had a a scan after stimming and only had 4 follies! But have been made to feel very welcome.
> 
> ...


Great news on getting 3 embies...good luck with your ET tomorrow  

Re 75mg "baby" aspirin. It doesn't actually "thin" your blood...aspirin is an anticoagulent so it prevents the blood from clotting quickly and effectively.

It's usually given to women who have diagnosed blood clotting disorders following either recurrent miscarriages and/or several failed IVF treatments.

Personally I wouldn't recommend self-administering any drugs, even something as innocuous as aspirin, as you may not need it. There is lots of debate/theories about taking it so I would discuss with your consultant before you self medicate.

Fingers crossed for you 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## debbie121 (Mar 26, 2002)

Hi bodia 
great news on your embies I toogot my call this morning 11 embies  I have et tomorrow 2pm we may get on 2ww togther hopefully all goes well for us bye for now love.


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Farah - no prob hun!
Bodia - well done you! (Debbie too - although you have far too many for our thread!   ) All sounds promising.  That is definitely the worst phonecall the fert one - I'm crying when its good news - no idea what bad would be like.   My consultant wanted me to take aspirin but I can't as I have reflux - it was no big deal not to, I just think sometimes its one of those 'worth a try' things.  There is evidence for and against    Wouldn't take it unless your Consultant says so as Minxster has already said  
NW


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

hello girlies!

Ali - I wouldn't recommend going local for your treatment - you have such lower odds of success. I hate to put it like that, but have a squint at the figures for your local clinic, then take a gander at the Lister's - and they treat poor responders, too.
It's not that bad a drive from Sotton to the Lister, and you can park fairly near. The staff are so lovely, too - you feel really well looked after.
I'm off to Istanbul in the autumn for my second shot, and that works out at a third of what we've paid here, plus a holiday! Plus, their figures are even higher than the Lister. In Turkey they can put three embryos back, even if you're under 40, which you and I are.
I found my local clinic really stuffy and up themselves, and with poor success rates - I'd have ended up paying more for a protocol that didn't suit me.
The Sotton clinic's a BMI place as well, isn't it?
I'm on DHEA, and yes, I've gone really spotty, but hey, maybe it's turning back the hands of time to teenagehood! I ordered mine from www.agestop.com - 300 tablets for £19.95.
there's going to be loads you'll want to know - keep the qs coming! Someone here will know the answer.

Nicks, sorry!  
I know I should have made her test earlier, but I just felt if Rooz got an early negative I'd never forgive myself. Mind, she;d havce probably got a pos from day 10 with those TRIPLETS!!!  

Hi fiffi! I don't really know about levels - has she not been scanned to see how many follicles are developing?
Yes, it's ever so early - she's not to worry at this stage I don't think. Get her to come over here and talk to us! We'll get her straightened out in no time.

Bodia - fantastic news! Three!!! That's great - and what a relief. Roll on ET!   

Debbie - hello egg lady! 

Everyone else - howdy!!!

xxxxx


/links


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Laura - where's my manners!  

i feel really, really sorry for Channelle - she's going to be so hurt and embarrassed when she gets out. That Ziggy needs stringing up...


----------



## Kirstieb (May 31, 2007)

Missed a couple of days - so much news and excitement.  

Rooz - how exciting, twins would be great wouldn't it, you could stop then.  A friend of mine had IVF triplets at 44 - it's a bloody handful (without enough hands) - so lets hope you settle on two.  

Bodia - excellent news on your 3 embies, great result from 4 eggs - fingers crossed they're growing strong as we speak for tomorrow!!

Ali - welcome - if money is an issue you could try Guy's, easy to get to via Waterloo if that's any good to you - happy to treat me at 14.5 and cost about £3300 for everything (still loads a money I know).  

Nicki - welcome back - glad you had a nice holiday, makes everything a bit easier doesn't it, although I agree always horrible to go back to work.  As you know i had a rather extreme reaction to that!

I'm trying to negotiate a shorted notice period than 3 months at the moment, October seems so far away at the moment - argghhhh - it's driving me crazy and it's only week 2!  I think I can cope with early/mid-Sept.  Plan at the moment is to see Consultant on Monday to discuss next cycle etc.  However, thinking about going to India for a month to do an ayurvedic detox/weight loss thingy before coming back and starting next cycle in November.  Not sure whether consultant will say that I can't wait that long for my next cycle given my FSH or whether being fit and healthy and happy would increase the chances of it working - what do you wise girls think?

Take care all
Kx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Well DH and I had our follow up at St Mary's on Friday and it went the shape of the pear (as expected). The consultant said that as I hadn't responded to 2 cycles of Puregon (450) IVF just wasn't going to work for us and that my only option is to use an egg donor. 

I totally fell apart in front of her it was awful! I then got really angry as I suggested the same method of treatment as Miranda had at the Lister and she wouldn't even consider it. I also explained that there were a lot of women on these message boards who had  been through a couple of abandoned attempts and then gone on to ET with another cycle. I am so bloody angry about it all, I feel like I have wasted 3 and a half years of my life (2 and a half waiting on the waiting list and then a further 10 months for FSH to come down). If I'd known then what I know now I wouldn't have wasted my time on this crappy NHS treatment that I've had...hindsight is a wonderful thing isn't it!! 

Anyhow, DH and I went away for the weekend and had a really lovely time getting drunk and stuffing our faces and being normal, i really had forgotten what a hangover felt like until Saturday morning  

Has anyone read inconceivable by Julia Indichova? Its about a 42 year old woman who had an FSH of over 40 and was told by dozens of professionals that it was game over for her and that her only hope was an egg donor, anyway she refused to believe the so called experts and by changing her diet and by having acupuncture and Chinese herbs, she got her FSH to below 20 and managed to conceive naturally. I am reading it now , its a brilliant book and it really gives you encouragement. If she can do it, we can too.

I ain't giving up yet. We've got a consultation at Care on 21st of August so hopefully we'll be able to start our private treatment now that the NHS door has been firmly slammed shut behind us.

Laura B - Do you know where I can find some more info about the SIRM protocol that CARE Nottingham offer?

Just reading through some of the other threads too and just wanted to say that I am taking the 7 Keto DHEA (50mg daily) and I also take Wheatgrass tablets too. I am hoping that they'll help.

Bye for now

Sarah C xxx


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hello again,

I forgot to say, well done Roozie that's lovely news  

and well done Bodia, fingers crossed that we'll have some good news to celebrate with you in a few weeks  

Sarah C xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Sarah C - yes, I read the book you are talking about - ordered it and devoured it the weekend I received my prognosis and it really helped me too.  So sorry to hear about your recent results though....this is all so unfair.   Good on you for your fighting spirit!  I think I need to get a bit more of that myself.

Kirstie - how did you get on at guys?  I think I need to start researching the various clinics to find out more and find out more about clinics abroad after what Miranda said.  Are you leaving work then?  

Miranda - thanks for all that useful advice.  When you go to istanbul how long do you have to be there for?  Whats the process?  I think I'll order the DHEA this weekend though already taking wheatgrass and Agnus Castus.  Should I reduce to just one?

Bodia and Debbie - great news and fingers crossed for you both tomorrow - will be thinking of you both 

Big thanks to everyone for their warm welcomes postive energies.

XXXX


----------



## roozie (Mar 25, 2007)

just a real quickie b4 bed (oh, for a real quickie... d'you all reckon it's ok to at this stage, given those damned pessaries an' all? No one tells you you have to virtually become a nun during IVF. Sorry girls, must be these homone levels!! )

Bodia, just wanted to say that's brill - you must be soo pleased, 75% fertilised, way hay! Looking good then for ET tomorrow.  (Re. asprin, i never took them after GIFT as i'm on these Clexane jabs - only took them before GIFT but who knows, best take your own cons' advice on that one)

Hiya Ali and welcome  Yes, the whole postcode lottery thing sucks and makes me see red. I'm also a Hants lass (Basingstoke)and have had zilch from them because i'm under 36, hence had to go private. The exclusion criteria are so variable from place to place, it's appalling and grossly unfair. So much for 3 free goes on the NHS, that's fairytale stuff. Hope you get some good feedback from your MP, we badgered ours a bit about this and they came back with the stock answer that i had to be 36. Good luck anyway...

Nicks, Mirra's forgetting that i did actually do a test v v early, on day 10 i'm embarrassed to say  and it was obviously negative. Couldn't help myself as had one lurking in the house. So award her back a few brownie points for that!! She may yet make a fine pee stick bully.

Swinny, so sorry your follow up wasn't what you wanted to hear. As i said above, i think the whole NHS system sucks where IVF is concerned... when you get your BFP at a more interested clinic, you can go back there and give them the finger!! Roll on CARE....

Ok, bed is calling ladies. Off to rest those triplets!!!  Next week's scan really can't come fast enough....

Love to you all,    

Rooz xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi girls,

Just a quickie sfrom me as I'm a bit tipsy!    Just got back from dinner with a buddy and her little girls (6 months) she couldn't stop laughing at me.. she so sweet! Mayeb i should take that as a insult thinking about it!!

Mirra - I'm away for a few hours and you forget i exsist!!  

Sarah - I have the protocol I will PM you it tom. X

Rooz - Hows all our babies today??  

Bodia - Fab news.  

Nicks, Ali, Odeette, Kirsty, Kerry and anyone I forgot.


----------



## kjones (Feb 7, 2007)

Bloody hell we are talkative just lately.  Only been away a day and missed loads!!

DH still very poorly.  Got a Dr's app today, hoping they are going to give him stronger pain killers.  

Nicky - yes he has pins and needles down his leg and weakness, do you know what this means?

Bodia/Debbie - well done girls hope everything goes ok.

Diet is progressing better now.  Went to see Dr yesterday and he has given me some magic pills that take the fat out of my body.  (Apparently when you have a number 2 it all comes out).  Havent had one yet though but am looking forward to it immensly!!!  Sorry tmi!!  Anyway now lost 8 pound in 3 weeks so I am really pleased with that.  Have just ordered Davina McCall's three 30 minute workout DVD.

As for BB dont even get me started.  Cant believe Charley thinks the public love her.  Is she stupid or is she just saying it?  I feel sorry for Chanelle, I think Ziggy is a snake and i havent liked him since he walked into the house.  Nicky to go this week she is too miserable for my liking.  I am absolutely loving Brian, I really hope he is that stupid and he is not just faking it.  Brian to win!!!

Anyway hello to everyone else.  Good luck with your scan Rooz, I hope there are 3 babies in there!!  If you have a spare I can book you a flight to Cyprus, all expenses paid and you can just leave one behind!!

Speak soon
Kerry
xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=102859.new#new


----------

